# Kiev, missili vicini ad ambasciata britannica durante conferenza ONU.



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
Si attende la reazione britannica.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


E' partito di testa Putler


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


Non mi sembrano azioni di qualcuno che cerca un accordo attraverso la diplomazia.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2022)

Il giorno in cui lo ammazzeranno sto qua sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


Colpa di Zelensky, Biden, Trump, Johnson, Draghi, dei polacchi, degli alieni, di Giulio Cesare, di Ottaviano, di Nerone, di Costantino, di Scholz e Macron, che costringono Putin a bombardare!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Non ci arriviamo mica all'estate.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


ma proprio la doveva colpire?


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Sembra più opera degli ucraini qui, forse per accelerare l'entrata nel conflitto dei buoni.
Ma magari sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ci arriviamo mica all'estate.


Basta sto pessimismo. Comunque noi siamo gli ultimi che colpiscono. A parte che i russi non ci odiano davvero, hanno prima USA, UK, ecc. Abbiamo anche il Papa qui per cui ci vanno piano a colpire Roma


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Sindaco Kiev:"missili nell'area di Shevchenko"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta sto pessimismo. Comunque noi siamo gli ultimi che colpiscono. A parte che i russi non ci odiano davvero, hanno prima USA, UK, ecc. Abbiamo anche il Papa qui per cui ci vanno piano a colpire Roma



Eh, c'è da essere ottimisti allora.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ci arriviamo mica all'estate.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sindaco Kiev:"missili nell'area di Shevchenko"


Forse voleva dire missili in area di Shevchenko


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh, c'è da essere ottimisti allora.


Nessuno sano di mente può pensare a una guerra nucleare su


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


Nel caso venga colpita un’ambasciata straniera, tipo quella britannica, come la prenderebbero gli inglesi?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente può pensare a una guerra nucleare su



Siamo sicuri della sanità mentale di tutti i soggetti coinvolti?


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano azioni di qualcuno che cerca un accordo attraverso la diplomazia.


Ti sbagli, è l’ambasciata che sta provocando i missili russi


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente può pensare a una guerra nucleare su


E tra Putin biden e zelecoso chi sarebbe il sano di mente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente può pensare a una guerra nucleare su



Leggo ogni due post che Putin è pazzo e squilibrato...


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sindaco Kiev:"missili nell'area di Shevchenko"


Allora è calcio di rigore netto.


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ci arriviamo mica all'estate.


Mi basta arrivare al 22 maggio ehehhe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi basta arrivare al 22 maggio ehehhe



Mi sa che Marotta è passato alle maniere forti...


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembra più opera degli ucraini qui, forse per accelerare l'entrata nel conflitto dei buoni.
> Ma magari sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.


Per me allora è la cipolla


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi basta arrivare al 22 maggio ehehhe


aspe dipende da come vanno le cose


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E tra Putin biden e zelecoso chi sarebbe il sano di mente?


Ma Zelensky a conti fatti cosa ha fatto di così mostruoso da meritare di essere paragonato a quello che sta invadendo, ammazzando ecc?

A parte chiedere aiuti militari e non ai paesi amici dell'Ucraina? Poi sta ai paesi decidere se aiutare o no...


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> aspe dipende da come vanno le cose


Scusate, profilo basissimo


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Colpa di Zelensky, Biden, Trump, Johnson, Draghi, dei polacchi, degli alieni, di Giulio Cesare, di Ottaviano, di Nerone, di Costantino, di Scholz e Macron, che costringono Putin a bombardare!



Ovviamente tranne di Putin, che poveretto è minacciato e costretto a reagire.. 

Un po' anche dell'ambasciatore, cosa gli costava spostare l'ambasciata di qualche metro e farla colpire, così lui era contento ed evitavamo la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Allora è calcio di rigore netto.


Per l'Inter o per la Juventus?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

C’è la guerra. Stop immediato al Campionato e Scudetto al Milan.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembra più opera degli ucraini qui, forse per accelerare l'entrata nel conflitto dei buoni.
> Ma magari sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.



Si infatti. Si sa che sono due mesi che si bombardano e uccidono da soli. Ovviamente tranne che sull'incrociatore Russo perchè quello non è stato affondato dagli Ucraini ma è temporaneamente fuori uso per un piccolo problema tecnico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C’è la guerra. Stop immediato al Campionato e Scudetto al Milan.


Marotta ci penserà seriamente a questa evenienza se l'Inter dovesse mai essere al primo posto prima della fine del campionato


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E tra Putin biden e zelecoso chi sarebbe il sano di mente?


Metter zelenski sullo stesso piano di putin è permettetemi, almeno, “ fuori luogo”

non linciatemi, scusate in anticipo, so che ne ho detta una davvero grossa

…


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Si sa che sono due mesi che si bombardano e uccidono da soli. Ovviamente tranne che sull'incrociatore Russo perchè quello non è stato affondato dagli Ucraini ma è temporaneamente fuori uso per un piccolo problema tecnico.


Guarda io ne so quanto voi, di sicuro so che 'sta gente qui se può usa tranquillamente i civili come scudi umani, poi sono a Kiev e non mi pare sia caduta Kiev.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.


Tutto apposto

Nessuno reagisca

Anche se dovesse schiattar l ambasciatore inglese, italiano o chi per esso, putin ha ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> poi sono a Kiev e non mi pare sia caduta Kiev.


Non ho capito


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tutto apposto
> 
> Nessuno reagisca
> 
> Anche se dovesse schiattar l ambasciatore inglese, italiano o chi per esso, putin ha ragione


Diranno che sono stati stupidi gli inglesi a riaprire l'ambasciata a Kiev e che farlo era un rischio.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

Personalmente a livello ideologico sono forse più vicino a Putin che a Zelensky, ma paragonarli è davvero ridicolo a mio parere, parliamo di un aggressore criminale ed un leader che governava il suo paese e si ritrova a doverlo difendere.
Si parla con troppa facilità di cedere Donbass ecc, immaginate se ci invadessero, che facciamo, cedereste il Piemonte alla Francia?


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diranno che sono stati stupidi gli inglesi a riaprire l'ambasciata a Kiev e che farlo era un rischio.


Come ho fatto a non pensarci

GENI


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tutto apposto
> 
> Nessuno reagisca
> 
> Anche se dovesse schiattar l ambasciatore inglese, italiano o chi per esso, putin ha ragione


Se seccassero qualche diplomatico un po' qui e un po' là male non farebbe, tutta fuffa che ciuccia soldi per nulla.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Personalmente a livello ideologico sono forse più vicino a Putin che a Zelensky, ma paragonarli è davvero ridicolo a mio parere, parliamo di un aggressore criminale ed un leader che governava il suo paese e si ritrova a doverlo difendere.
> Si parla con troppa facilità di cedere Donbass ecc, immaginate se ci invadessero, che facciamo, cedereste il Piemonte alla Francia?


Certo, che domande


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Zelensky a conti fatti cosa ha fatto di così mostruoso da meritare di essere paragonato a quello che sta invadendo, ammazzando ecc?
> 
> *A parte chiedere aiuti militari e non ai paesi amici dell'Ucraina? Poi sta ai paesi decidere se aiutare o no...*



Putin, continuo a ripeterlo, per me non è pazzo ma un dittatore spietato. Biden di per se è innocuo ma è palesemente manovrato.
Zelensky non mi è simpatico ma non è certo paragonabile in nessun modo a Putin. Gli USA del resto - per attuare la loro strategia - non avevano bisogno di un vero politico da piazzare ai vertici ucraini.
Poi sai bene che dal momento che gli USA hanno deciso di aiutare l’Ucraina nessuna Nazione Nato si è potuta sottrarre quindi non ha deciso nulla.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se seccassero qualche diplomatico un po' qui e un po' là male non farebbe, tutta fuffa che ciuccia soldi per nulla.


Ah si vero giusto scusa non ci avevo pensato……


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Personalmente a livello ideologico sono forse più vicino a Putin che a Zelensky, ma paragonarli è davvero ridicolo a mio parere, parliamo di un aggressore criminale ed un leader che governava il suo paese e si ritrova a doverlo difendere.
> Si parla con troppa facilità di cedere Donbass ecc, immaginate se ci invadessero, che facciamo, cedereste il Piemonte alla Francia?


Io nel pacchetto darei anche la campania.
Scusate la battuta per sdrammatizzare amici campani, era più forte di me...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento drammatico della guerra in Ucraina, in termini di escalation.
> Alcuni missili sono esplosi nel centro di Kiev vicino all'ambasciata britannica. Tutto questo mentre era in corso la conferenza stampa del segretario dell'ONU Guterres con Zelensky.
> Si attende la reazione britannica.



*Commentate le notizie e la cronaca.
Basta post da bambini dell'asilo.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Marotta ci penserà seriamente a questa evenienza se l'Inter dovesse mai essere al primo posto prima della fine del campionato



Marotta, se ci fosse il rischio di stop al campionato, andrebbe a trattare direttamente con Putin.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque non capisco, Guterres ieri ha incontrato Vladiminkio ed hanno parlato di corridoi umanitari. 
O Guterress non ce la conta giusta, nel senso che ha portato un altro tipo di messaggio, o al solito Vladiminkio ci trolla ed allora la finissero con questi incontri se poi sono questi i risultati


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, Guterres ieri ha incontrato Vladiminkio ed hanno parlato di corridoi umanitari.
> O Guterress non ce la conta giusta, nel senso che ha portato un altro tipo di messaggio, o al solito Vladiminkio ci trolla ed allora la finissero con questi incontri se poi sono questi i risultati


Gli aveva offerto da bere un po' di acqua ma non l'ha voluta immagino.
Quindi giustamente prova a seccarlo in maniera ufficiale, mi pare giusto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, Guterres ieri ha incontrato Vladiminkio ed hanno parlato di corridoi umanitari.
> O Guterress non ce la conta giusta, nel senso che ha portato un altro tipo di messaggio, o al solito Vladiminkio ci trolla ed allora la finissero con questi incontri se poi sono questi i risultati



Secondo me l'ONU c'entra poco, l'obiettivo è la Gran bretagna.
La Zoccolova ieri aveva detto che ci sarebbero state rappresaglie in sedi istituzionali occidentali in Ucraina, dopo le parole inglesi che legittimavano attacco alla Russia con armi occidentali.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'ONU c'entra poco, l'obiettivo è la Gran bretagna.
> La Zoccolova ieri aveva detto che ci sarebbero state rappresaglie in sedi istituzionali occidentali in Ucraina, dopo le parole inglesi che legittimavano attacco alla Russia con armi occidentali.


ah ecco mi ero perso ste dichiarazioni, mi sembra che Vladiminchio prima abbaiava mentre ora sia passato ai fatti. Bisogna chiudere la bocca ai vari johnson e Biden e riflettere su quel che verrà


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, Guterres ieri ha incontrato Vladiminkio ed hanno parlato di corridoi umanitari.
> O Guterress non ce la conta giusta, nel senso che ha portato un altro tipo di messaggio, o al solito Vladiminkio ci trolla ed allora la finissero con questi incontri se poi sono questi i risultati


Ma ancora non è chiaro che quello che dice Putin e la sua cricca non vale nulla?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non è chiaro che quello che dice Putin e la sua cricca non vale nulla?


a me si, ma evidentemente a quelli che vanno a fare le sfilate al cremlino o in turchia no


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'ONU c'entra poco, l'obiettivo è la Gran bretagna.
> La Zoccolova ieri aveva detto che ci sarebbero state rappresaglie in sedi istituzionali occidentali in Ucraina, dopo le parole inglesi che legittimavano attacco alla Russia con armi occidentali.



Farlo durante la visita del segretario generale dell’ONU è un qualcosa di impensabile. È indifendibile, ma ricordiamoci che tutto questo è iniziato con Putin che rideva dell’isteria occidentale quando abbiamo scambiato la sua esercitazione militare per una guerra…quindi non mi sorprende particolarmente il modo di agire.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah ecco mi ero perso ste dichiarazioni, mi sembra che Vladiminchio prima abbaiava mentre ora sia passato ai fatti. Bisogna chiudere la bocca ai vari johnson e Biden e riflettere su quel che verrà


Mi fa ridere la tranquillità con cui si atteggiano a salvatori della patria e minacciano un paese come la Russia (e non dei beduini) senza aspettarsi nulla, come se fossero protetti dalla loro stessa stupida propaganda eroica.
Hanno una voglia matta di entrare nel conflitto senza capire come però, perché non sanno fino a che punto quelli siano disposti ad arrivare se messi alle strette o minacciati direttamente come hanno già fatto.
Per ora siamo ancora alla luna di miele ma magari più avanti qualcuno si scotterà veramente.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sindaco Kiev:"missili nell'area di Shevchenko"


E ora esiste ancora un milanista che non si schiererà contro Mad Vlad? 
Sheva non si tocca


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano azioni di qualcuno che cerca un accordo attraverso la diplomazia.


Ti rispondo qui dato che hanno che hanno chiuso l’altro topic.
In merito alla Polonia: io non tollero nessuno che mi può portare alla terza guerra mondiale, dovrebbe esserti chiara la cosa ma a questo punto non credo. Se la Polonia di sua sponte decide di mandare un contingente in Ucraina, con tutto quello che ne consegue, si prende la responsabilità in proprio. Oppure dobbiamo salvare pure la Polonia se ci trascina tutti?
Abbastanza semplice dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ora esiste ancora un milanista che non si schiererà contro Mad Vlad?
> Sheva non si tocca



Inizialmente avevo scritto "missili su Shevchenko" nel titolo, ma era un click bait e una trollata clamorosa, non ho avuto coraggio di andare fino in fondo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente può pensare a una guerra nucleare su


Eh invece una “semplice” guerra mondiale che vuoi che sia! Andiamo tutti! Prendi una bomba anche tu in testa, è divertente!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Non so se è già stato scritto ma..
Catturate altre armi dai russi,questa volta si tratta di vari mortai da 120 mm donati dall'Italia (che noi abbiamo sonoramente pagato......)

Che dire,continuiamo pure ad inviare armi,tanto finchè finanzieranno i cittadini..


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh invece una “semplice” guerra mondiale che vuoi che sia! Andiamo tutti! Prendi una bomba anche tu in testa, è divertente!


Ovviamente anche quella è folle ma meno folle di quella nucleare


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diranno che sono stati stupidi gli inglesi a riaprire l'ambasciata a Kiev e che farlo era un rischio.


Ma una domanda: voi che volete?
Entrare in guerra suppongo? A tutti costi ?
Davvero sono curioso. Il vostro essere sprezzanti verso il pericolo di una guerra devastante, è davvero meraviglioso. Ma abbiamo capito che questo non è un videogioco si?


----------



## vota DC (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Zelensky a conti fatti cosa ha fatto di così mostruoso da meritare di essere paragonato a quello che sta invadendo, ammazzando ecc?
> 
> A parte chiedere aiuti militari e non ai paesi amici dell'Ucraina? Poi sta ai paesi decidere se aiutare o no...


Poco fa ha detto che Guterres è un fantoccio russo perché era andato a vedere Putin. È come se Putin si rifiutasse di parlare con cinesi e indiani adesso che è isolato. Zelensky è molto difficile da aiutare. È malato di mente e tende ad aggredire i suoi benefattori. E questo al netto di avere la totalità dei media che le esaltano e difendono....in realtà è indifendibile e più cattivo con i suoi che con gli invasori ma è quello che passa il convento (del resto solito prodotto di una repubblica delle banane mediorientale)


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stato scritto ma..
> Catturate altre armi dai russi,questa volta si tratta di vari mortai da 120 mm donati dall'Italia (che noi abbiamo sonoramente pagato......)
> 
> Che dire,continuiamo pure ad inviare armi,tanto finchè finanzieranno i cittadini..


Gli ucraini li avranno buttati nel fosso secondo me perché non sparavano...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anche quella è folle ma meno folle di quella nucleare


Meno folle? Si 
Distruttiva e inconcepibile? Anche.
Ma pare che la vogliate tutti eh


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meno folle? Si
> Distruttiva e inconcepibile? Anche.
> Ma pare che la vogliate tutti eh


Non mi pare


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stato scritto ma..
> Catturate altre armi dai russi,questa volta si tratta di vari mortai da 120 mm donati dall'Italia (che noi abbiamo sonoramente pagato......)
> 
> Che dire,continuiamo pure ad inviare armi,tanto finchè finanzieranno i cittadini..


è finita che stiamo rifornendo i russi


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Personalmente a livello ideologico sono forse più vicino a Putin che a Zelensky, ma paragonarli è davvero ridicolo a mio parere, parliamo di un aggressore criminale ed un leader che governava il suo paese e si ritrova a doverlo difendere.
> *Si parla con troppa facilità di cedere Donbass ecc, immaginate se ci invadessero, che facciamo, cedereste il Piemonte alla Francia?*


Amico 7vinte, una cosa così banale da te non me la sarei aspettata.
Ma come fai a paragonare la situazione in Donbass con un esempio senza senso come questo?
Il Donbas lo hanno perso 8 anni fa. Ma perché ora ce l’hanno in mano per caso? Anche la Crimea è loro? Dai su


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non mi pare


A me pare di sì da certi post sprezzanti. A parole tutti bravi..ma poi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma una domanda: voi che volete?
> Entrare in guerra suppongo? A tutti costi ?
> Davvero sono curioso. Il vostro essere sprezzanti verso il pericolo di una guerra devastante, è davvero meraviglioso. Ma abbiamo capito che questo non è un videogioco si?


Vorrei finisse al più presto questa guerra, con i suoi ideatori possibilmente destituiti dai posti di potere.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrei finisse al più presto questa guerra, con i suoi ideatori possibilmente destituiti dai posti di potere.


E su questo siamo d’accordissimo.
Ma qui l’erba voglio a quanto pare non cresce. Quindi?
Tutto sto sprezzo per la vita e sto machismo da film di guerra a cosa porta secondo te? È più giusto inasprire i toni e fare di tutto per andare in guerra o tentare di avere un minimo di equilibrio? Cioè capisci cosa voglio dire?


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Colpa di Zelensky, Biden, Trump, Johnson, Draghi, dei polacchi, degli alieni, di Giulio Cesare, di Ottaviano, di Nerone, di Costantino, di Scholz e Macron, che costringono Putin a bombardare!


Hai dimenticato qualcuno più in alto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è finita che stiamo rifornendo i russi



Si stanno rubando armi a vicenda.
Con la differenza che le armi ucraine sono TUTTE donate da noi cojones occidentali che paghiamo per idearle/fabbricarle e infine le regaliamo per vederle o distrutte o in mano al nemico  

E se fino ad ora si trattava di fucile e mortai,ora in parlamento stanno parlando di cingolati e blindati leggeri,che non costano certo quanto un catso di fucile.
Ovviamente tutto a fondo perduto,tanto,è già tutto pagato da noi cojones


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meno folle? Si
> Distruttiva e inconcepibile? Anche.
> Ma pare che la vogliate tutti eh


Ce una certa differenza, ci sono varie sfumature per cosi dire, tra volere la terza guerra mondiale e leccare il deretano di Putin permettendogli qualunque boiata. Il mondo non è per forza o bianco o nero…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> immagino che ci godi



Se non fossero pagate anche dal sottoscritto,si,tantissimo,dato che per questa fottuta guerra che non ci riguarda minimamente ci stiamo solamente rimettendo.
Il tutto per una nazione che neanche fa parte della nato,della ue,e che dovrebbe arrangiarsi da sola


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel caso venga colpita un’ambasciata straniera, tipo quella britannica, come la prenderebbero gli inglesi?


Bene


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ce una certa differenza, ci sono varie sfumature per cosi dire, tra volere la terza guerra mondiale e leccare il deretano di Putin permettendogli qualunque boiata. Il mondo non è per forza o bianco o nero…


In questo caso, c’è poco da fare i sofisti sai?
Perché qui siamo sull’orlo di una crisi mondiale forse mai vista prima. Non c’è nessuna sfumatura


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E su questo siamo d’accordissimo.
> Ma qui l’erba voglio a quanto pare non cresce. Quindi?
> Tutto sto sprezzo per la vita e sto machismo da film di guerra a cosa porta secondo te? È più giusto inasprire i toni e fare di tutto per andare in guerra o tentare di avere un minimo di equilibrio? Cioè capisci cosa voglio dire?


Se dall'altra parte non c'è verso di trattare ed anzi ogni volta ti prendono in giro non vedo come se ne possa uscire facilmente. 

Come ho già detto diverse volte noi non siamo in possesso di tutte le informazioni, ci saranno documenti secretati che verranno alla luce tra decenni. 
Ancora oggi ci sono alcuni elementi del secondo conflitto mondiale che non conosciamo bene, figuriamoci se parliamo di cose odierne.

Non possono essere impazziti tutti contemporaneamente, se si agisce in un certo modo c'è una motivazione, poi si può discutere se sia giusto o no, ma una spiegazione ci sarà sicuramente.

Quando si parla ironicamente di Risiko qui sopra, non si comprende che la Russia non può oggi attaccare nessun'altro, ma perché semplicemente appunto non è un videogioco, la tempistica della realtà è ben diversa, oggi tocca all'ucraina, se gli andrà bene poi tra 2/3 anni toccherà alla Moldavia ( per fare un esempio verosimile). La Russia con questa mossa ha dimostrato definitivamente che la sua politica estera con il governo Putin è unicamente aggressiva, lo ha dimostrato in passato (vedi la Georgia ad esempio) e lo conferma oggi.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In questo caso, c’è poco da fare i sofisti sai?
> Perché qui siamo sull’orlo di una crisi mondiale forse mai vista prima. Non c’è nessuna sfumatura


Se ritieni ragionevole che il mondo occidentale di cui fai parte e frazie al quale hai una determinata cultura, debba piegarsi a novanta verso uno squilibrato russo…. Ok. Ma non puoi di certo dar per scontato che la gente ti dia retta.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se dall'altra parte non c'è verso di trattare ed anzi ogni volta ti prendono in giro non vedo come se ne possa uscire facilmente.
> 
> Come ho già detto diverse volte noi non siamo in possesso di tutte le informazioni, ci saranno documenti secretati che verranno alla luce tra decenni.
> Ancora oggi ci sono alcuni elementi del secondo conflitto mondiale che non conosciamo bene, figuriamoci se parliamo di cose odierne.
> ...


Continuate a dire, eh tra qualche anno toccherà a qualcun’altro. Ma perché ? Ma dove?
Tutto sto casino si regge su interessi da mantenere e supremazia da imporre, con gli ucraini che ne pagano lo scotto e ci sono finiti in mezzo. E bada bene, ho detto ucraini, il popolo, che soffre una guerra tra pazzi. Del governo ucraino non ho la minima pietà invece.
La Russia ha dimostrato tante cose, così come gli USA ma in concreto che dobbiamo fare? Anziché fare i guerrafondai per forza, provassero ad indire una conferenza internazionale per tentare di risolvere tutto. Chissà perché si agisce in un certo modo…dai non siamo in un cartone animato Disney


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Se ritieni ragionevole che il mondo occidentale di cui fai parte e frazie al quale hai una determinata cultura, debba piegarsi a novanta verso uno squilibrato russo…. Ok. Ma non puoi di certo dar per scontato che la gente ti dia retta.


Il mondo occidentale cosa?
Lo squilibrato russo guida una superpotenza (che vi piaccia o meno) e ha 6500 testate nucleari e poco equilibrio mentale a quanto pare. La Russia esiste, sta nel mondo e ci devi convivere. Non mi deve dare retta nessuno come non credo sia automatico dare retta a chi gioca a fare il rambo idealista a casa, come se fosse un videogioco.
Come vedi la soluzione sempre quella è: non possiamo metterci a 90 chi se ne frega , che sia guerra allora. Fantastico


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il mondo occidentale cosa?
> Lo squilibrato russo guida una superpotenza (che vi piaccia o meno) e ha 6500 testate nucleari e poco equilibrio mentale a quanto pare. La Russia esiste, sta nel mondo e ci devi convivere. Non mi deve dare retta nessuno come non credo sia automatico dare retta a chi gioca a fare il rambo idealista a casa, come se fosse un videogioco.
> Come vedi la soluzione sempre quella è: non possiamo metterci a 90 chi se ne frega , che sia guerra allora. Fantastico


Prima della seconda guerra mondiale avresti avuto lo stesso atteggiamento nei confronti della germania nazista? Probabilmente si a questo punto

disdegnare, su un forum, a tutti i costi quel maiale di putin non vedo come possa essere contestabile, non fai altro che contestarlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Continuate a dire, eh tra qualche anno toccherà a qualcun’altro. Ma perché ? Ma dove?
> Tutto sto casino si regge su interessi da mantenere e supremazia da imporre, con gli ucraini che ne pagano lo scotto e ci sono finiti in mezzo. E bada bene, ho detto ucraini, il popolo, che soffre una guerra tra pazzi. Del governo ucraino non ho la minima pietà invece.
> La Russia ha dimostrato tante cose, così come gli USA ma in concreto che dobbiamo fare? Anziché fare i guerrafondai per forza, provassero ad indire una conferenza internazionale per tentare di risolvere tutto. Chissà perché si agisce in un certo modo…dai non siamo in un cartone animato Disney



Scusa ma se non è la prima volta che la Russia utilizza la forza per risolvere le sue dispute internazionali non ti viene il dubbio che ormai sia questo il modus operandi di Putin? Visto che ha negato il diritto storico di esistere all'ucraina vuol dire che può tranquillamente pensare lo stesso di tutta l'area ex URSS (e probabilmente è così che la pensa), questo vuol dire che sfrutterà tutte le occasioni possibili per riportare gli ex stati URSS sotto l'influenza Russa, che poi è era un obiettivo politico dichiarato da lui stesso qualche anno fa eh, certo poi potrai dirmi che può farlo diplomaticamente, ma ad oggi ha agito più con l'uso della forza che con altro. 

Evidentemente al Cremlino non interessa una conferenza internazionale, hanno bisogno di prenderla con la forza così da poter utilizzare la cosa come propaganda interna.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Prima della seconda guerra mondiale avresti avuto lo stesso atteggiamento nei confronti della germania nazista? Probabilmente si a questo punto


Mi raga, continuate a paragonare roba che non c’entra nulla Dio santo. Ma perché?

vedo che poi hai aggiunto altro:
Per me puoi disegnare qualsiasi cosa ci mancherebbe, ma evidentemente non leggi bene i miei post. Io disegno solo la guerra


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non fossero pagate anche dal sottoscritto,si,tantissimo,dato che per questa fottuta guerra che non ci riguarda minimamente ci stiamo solamente rimettendo.
> Il tutto per una nazione che neanche fa parte della nato,della ue,e che dovrebbe arrangiarsi da sola


Ma sai cosa, tanto di affari con la Russia ancora ne facciamo, ENI ha cominciato a rigare dritto, certi interessi nazionali non termineranno certo (e per fortuna) a seconda di chi vincerà una guerra voluta anche da noi, poi poco importa se ci fottono le armi, l'importante è avere la scusa per mandare armi, non pasta, armi, è per questo, non per la pace, perché la narrativa è questa e le istituzioni giocano con la guerra, pensano di non poter essere attaccati e invece sbagliano, se qualcuno fa una mossetta di troppo e si allarga il conflitto la ricchezza occidentale è in pericolo e mi fa strano che in tanti si spingano così in là, si fa tutto a favore degli interessi capitalisti, ma poi c'è sempre il giochino della guerra e in tanti vogliono partecipare, sempre pronti ad entrare nel bunker, propaganda, minchiate, story telling, viviamo di questo e i costi sono sempre sulle spalle dei poveri fessi che vogliono la pace.
Ah comunque belle le sanzioni


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma se non è la prima volta che la Russia utilizza la forza per risolvere le sue dispute internazionali non ti viene il dubbio che ormai sia questo il modus operandi di Putin? Visto che ha negato il diritto storico di esistere all'ucraina vuol dire che può tranquillamente pensare lo stesso di tutta l'area ex URSS (e probabilmente è così che la pensa), questo vuol dire che sfrutterà tutte le occasioni possibili per riportare gli ex stati URSS sotto l'influenza Russa, che poi è era un obiettivo politico dichiarato da lui stesso qualche anno fa eh, certo poi potrai dirmi che può farlo diplomaticamente, ma ad oggi ha agito più con l'uso della forza che con altro.
> 
> Evidentemente al Cremlino non interessa una conferenza internazionale, hanno bisogno di prenderla con la forza così da poter utilizzare la cosa come propaganda interna.


Si ma se ma se ma. Ci basiamo sui se per una guerra mondiale? Stiamo parlando del nulla.

Probabilmente, come dici a Putin non interessa una conferenza internazionale. Ma quindi ripeto, che dobbiamo fare raga?


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi raga, continuate a paragonare roba che non c’entra nulla Dio santo. Ma perché?


La germania fa parte del mondo, ci devi convivere con hitler… pensi che nella seconda guerra mondiale ci fosse qualcuno che godeva ad andare in guerra? andava bene vedere un folle invadere altre nazioni?


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi raga, continuate a paragonare roba che non c’entra nulla Dio santo. Ma perché?


Perché ci sono decisamente molte analogie, l’invasione della Polonia sembra la fotocopia di quella dell’Ucraina, propaganda e motivazioni comprese. E credo proprio che chi adesso la pensa così se avesse vissuto all’epoca la avrebbe pensata allo stesso modo onestamente.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembra più opera degli ucraini qui, forse per accelerare l'entrata nel conflitto dei buoni.
> Ma magari sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.



Magari, si.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perché ci sono decisamente molte analogie, l’invasione della Polonia sembra la fotocopia di quella dell’Ucraina, propaganda e motivazioni comprese. E credo proprio che chi adesso la pensa così se avesse vissuto all’epoca la avrebbe pensata allo stesso modo onestamente.


Certo ok!
Stessa cosa!
Andiamo in guerra raga, tutti contenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma se ma se ma. Ci basiamo sui se per una guerra mondiale? Stiamo parlando del nulla.
> 
> Probabilmente, come dici a Putin non interessa una conferenza internazionale. Ma quindi ripeto, che dobbiamo fare raga?


Noi ci basiamo sui se e sulle evidenze storiche recenti, come ho detto prima però i vari stati avranno più informazioni di noi.

Per ora io continuerei a fare quello che si sta facendo ne più ne meno, forniamo assistenza ed armi all'ucraina, sanzioni economiche per quanto possibile senza dover morire noi di "fame" e speriamo che in qualche modo la guerra possa andare così male tanto da fare cadere Putin o quantomeno far fallire i suoi piani.

Le minacce che fa Putin all'occidente secondo me sono vuote, non credo gli convenga davvero tirare dentro nel conflitto anche noi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La germania fa parte del mondo, ci devi convivere con hitler… pensi che nella seconda guerra mondiale ci fosse qualcuno che godeva ad andare in guerra? andava bene vedere un folle invadere altre nazioni?


Continuiamo a parlare di 2 contesti diversi. Ok
Hai capito, andiamo in guerra.
Io dal canto mio vorrei evitare ad ogni costo, non ho bisogno di fare il duro


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Noi ci basiamo sui se e sulle evidenze storiche recenti, come ho detto prima però i vari stati avranno più informazioni di noi.
> 
> Per ora io continuerei a fare quello che si sta facendo ne più ne meno, forniamo assistenza ed armi all'ucraina, sanzioni economiche per quanto possibile senza dover morire noi di "fame" e speriamo che in qualche modo la guerra possa andare così male tanto da fare cadere Putin o quantomeno far fallire i suoi piani.
> 
> Le minacce che fa Putin all'occidente secondo me sono vuote, non credo gli convenga davvero tirare dentro nel conflitto anche noi.


Io su questo sono d’accordo, soprattutto quando dici continuare con le sanzioni senza dovere morire noi da fame. Su tutto questo, non posso che appoggiarti. Ma vedi che così è ben diverso da fare il duro sprezzante “che non si piega a 90”?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo ok!
> Stessa cosa!
> Andiamo in guerra raga, tutti contenti.


Beh le analogie ci sono, Hitler agì contro la Polonia formalmente per proteggere le minoranze tedesche che erano vessate dai polacchi e per riprendere un territorio che secondo lui apparteneva di diritto alla Germania. 

La seconda guerra mondiale poi è scoppiata perché Francia ed Inghilterra invece di girarsi nuovamente dall'altra parte come fatto in passato per la Cecoslovacchia sono intervenute contro la Germania.

Le analogie ci sono, non è certamente lo stesso, parliamo di periodi differenti, ma non si può dire che non vi sia alcuna analogia, anzi...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco, Guterres ieri ha incontrato Vladiminkio ed hanno parlato di corridoi umanitari.
> O Guterress non ce la conta giusta, nel senso che ha portato un altro tipo di messaggio, o al solito Vladiminkio ci trolla ed allora la finissero con questi incontri se poi sono questi i risultati



Guterress non rappresenta l'occidente.
Rappresenta l' Onu.

Russia, Cina, India, Nord Corea ecc incluse 

Guiterress deve fare il diplomatico, non schierarsi.

A maggior ragione il Vladimiro Furioso è un pò Mad Vlad a lanciare missili su Kiev mentre c'è li il Segretario Onu


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma se ma se ma. Ci basiamo sui se per una guerra mondiale? Stiamo parlando del nulla.
> 
> Probabilmente, come dici a Putin non interessa una conferenza internazionale. Ma quindi ripeto, che dobbiamo fare raga?


Qui non ci sono SE infatti, c’è una nazione che da anni invade e conquista militarmente territori, stati democratici compresi. La prima volta che ha trovato opposizione ha dimostrato ciò che farebbe e farà se tutto il resto del mondo continua ad accettare. Non è possibile vivere sotto ricatto, bisogna fermarlo. Punto.

Sul come possiamo discuterne e probabilmente nessuno ha la verità, ma sulla necessita di farlo nessuna persona con valori occidentali dovrebbe avere dubbi. Mai avrei pensato di trovarmi con chi accetta la situazione in Occidente, sono realmente stupito. Scusate il paragone forte, ma è come vedere rapire un bambino e non fare niente per paura che il rapitore sia armato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io su questo sono d’accordo, soprattutto quando dici continuare con le sanzioni senza dovere morire noi da fame. Su tutto questo, non posso che appoggiarti. Ma vedi che così è ben diverso da fare il duro sprezzante “che non si piega a 90”?


Poi da noi ci hanno anche marciato su eh, prendi il prezzo della benzina che in realtà è schizzato alle stelle perché dobbiamo ripagare i soldi gentilmente donati dall'UE durante la pandemia, ma è più comodo utilizzare la scusa della guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non è chiaro che quello che dice Putin e la sua cricca non vale nulla?



Gli avvocati di Putin sarebbero capaci di dire che la Russia vuole il Donbass e la Crimea anche se un giorno marciassero su Leopoli.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Qui non ci sono SE infatti, c’è una nazione che da anni invade e conquista militarmente territori, stati democratici compresi. La prima volta che ha trovato opposizione ha dimostrato ciò che farebbe e farà se tutto il resto del mondo continua ad accettare. Non è possibile vivere sotto ricatto, bisogna fermarlo. Punto.
> 
> Sul come possiamo discuterne e probabilmente nessuno ha la verità, ma sulla necessita di farlo nessuna persona con valori occidentali dovrebbe avere dubbi. Mai avrei pensato di trovarmi con chi accetta la situazione in Occidente, sono realmente stupito. Scusate il paragone forte, ma è come vedere rapire un bambino e non fare niente per paura che il rapitore sia armato.


Mamma mia che demagogia spicciola però.
Il tuo pensiero ok ma non è quello di tutti e non riuscite a farvene una ragione. C’è chi la guerra la schifa e non la vuole e non ha intenzione di fare il duro e puro. A maggior ragione io rimango basito, dopo 2 guerre mondiali, come si possa essere così sprezzanti di una possibile accadimento critico come una terza guerra mondiale. Tremendo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poi da noi ci hanno anche marciato su eh, prendi il prezzo della benzina che in realtà è schizzato alle stelle perché dobbiamo ripagare i soldi gentilmente donati dall'UE durante la pandemia, ma è più comodo utilizzare la scusa della guerra.


Vabbè che da noi ci sia del marcio caro mio, lo sappiamo tutti. Avvoltoi che sfrutterebbero tutto e tutti.
Ma di certo rischiamo una crisi energetica che non possiamo permetterci, non avendo alternative, solo per principio e per volere degli USA. Per me questo è intollerabile


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a parlare di 2 contesti diversi. Ok
> Hai capito, andiamo in guerra.
> Io dal canto mio vorrei evitare ad ogni costo, non ho bisogno di fare il duro


Ma chi, sano di mente, vuole la guerra?
solo che é tragicomico vedere stracciarsi le vesti pur di girare lo sguardo altrove e permettere nefandezze ad un folle tra cui deliri su, in poche parole, ripristinare l urss 
é quasi una provocazione praticamente sta cosa. 
ce un bullo che abusa di uno, almeno su un forum, si puo dire che il bullo e un pezzo di m? Perche se pure su un forum si va a dire che bisogna lasciar far al bullo cio che vuole, figuriamoci nella vita reale quali prese di posizione avvengono, per fatti di tutti i giorni…


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè che da noi ci sia del marcio caro mio, lo sappiamo tutti. Avvoltoi che sfrutterebbero tutto e tutti.
> Ma di certo rischiamo una crisi energetica che non possiamo permetterci, non avendo alternative, solo per principio e per volere degli USA. Per me questo è intollerabile


Secondo me se riusciamo a trovare un fornitore energetico diverso da Russia ed USA ne abbiamo solo da guadagnarci.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma chi, sano di mente, vuole la guerra?
> solo che é tragicomico vedere stracciarsi le vesti pur di girare lo sguardo altrove e permettere nefandezze ad un folle tra cui deliri su, in poche parole, ripristinare l urss
> é quasi una provocazione praticamente sta cosa.
> ce un bullo che abusa di uno, almeno su un forum, si puo dire che il bullo e un pezzo di m? Perche se pure su un forum si va a dire che bisogna lasciar far al bullo cio che vuole, figuriamoci nella vita reale quali prese di posizione avvengono, per fatti di tutti i giorni…


Credo che nessuno qui obblighi qualcuno a fare o dire qualcosa. Si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, in base a ciò che si pensa. È un bullo, un pazzo, quello che vuoi ma il discorso da fare è molto più profondo e parte da lontano. Io mi giro tranquillamente dall’altra parte perché non è una guerra che ci compete e penso prima a me stesso, alla mia nazione. Quindi possiamo dire qui quello che vogliamo ci mancherebbe, ma non cambia la realtà dei fatti purtroppo.
Dici che nessuno sano di mente vorrebbe la guerra, ma dalle parole di molti, si vuole eccome la guerra


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo me se riusciamo a trovare un fornitore energetico diverso da Russia ed USA ne abbiamo solo da guadagnarci.


Certamente. Ma come? Tra quanto tempo?
Hai idea di come siamo messi?
Fosse per me avremmo il nucleare, ma come vedi siamo in italia…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli avvocati di Putin sarebbero capaci di dire che *la Russia vuole il Donbass e la Crimea anche se un giorno marciassero su Leopoli*.



Prima o poi marceranno anche li.
Quello che non capite è che non trattando (gli ucraini sono ancora convinti che dombass e* soprattutto* crimea siano territori ancora ucraini) hanno perso l'occasione di dimostrarlo al mondo intero.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo me se riusciamo a trovare un fornitore energetico diverso da Russia ed USA ne abbiamo solo da guadagnarci.



Sisi da guadagnarci,soprattutto in termini economici


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma chi, sano di mente, vuole la guerra?
> solo che é tragicomico vedere stracciarsi le vesti pur di girare lo sguardo altrove e permettere nefandezze ad un folle tra cui deliri su, in poche parole, ripristinare l urss
> é quasi una provocazione praticamente sta cosa.
> ce un bullo che abusa di uno, almeno su un forum, si puo dire che il bullo e un pezzo di m? Perche se pure su un forum si va a dire che bisogna lasciar far al bullo cio che vuole, figuriamoci nella vita reale quali prese di posizione avvengono, per fatti di tutti i giorni…


Ma molto semplicemente dire che non possiamo tagliare i rapporti con la Russia per una guerra che tanto finirà e che comunque abbiamo finanziato è così sbagliato? nessuno qui sta dalla parte di Putin, ma io non sto nemmeno dalla parte di chi vuole convincermi di una guerra buona o di sanzioni giuste quando poi è stato dimostrato che gli affari non sono mai terminati e qui da noi qualcuno ha bisogno di trovare la poltrona per gli anni a venire o praticamente sono tutti appecorati al volere Usa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prima o poi marceranno anche li.
> Quello che non capite è che non trattando (gli ucraini sono ancora convinti che dombass e* soprattutto* crimea siano territori ancora ucraini) hanno perso l'occasione di dimostrarlo al mondo intero.
> Tutto qui.


Game set e match


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Un minuto siete preoccupati della guerra nucleare.

Un minuto dopo del gas.

Ma che caxxo ve ne frega del gas?
Scusate il francesismo.

Non è che la Russia ci da il 100% del gas.
Le attività vitali e molto più le manterremo, state sereni.

A me preoccupa più delle minacce nucleari.

Fidatevi di me, l' economia sta rallentando di brutto già da 3 settimane.
Anche senza la crisi del gas.

Se per il vostro lavoro non lo avete ancora notato perché è diverso dal mio, tranquilli che vi accorgerete a brevissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prima o poi marceranno anche li.
> Quello che non capite è che non trattando (gli ucraini sono ancora convinti che dombass e* soprattutto* crimea siano territori ancora ucraini) hanno perso l'occasione di dimostrarlo al mondo intero.
> Tutto qui.



Si si, l'importante è continuare a credere che Piotr ha la colpa e Putin è un santo perché bastava dargli il Donbashahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi da guadagnarci,soprattutto in termini economici


Non sapevo esistesse solo la Russia come fornitore mondiale di gas a buon prezzo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un minuto siete preoccupati della guerra nucleare.
> 
> Un minuto dopo del gas.
> 
> ...


Ti dicono della guerra ma in realtà la distruzione del tessuto economico e produttivo è cominciata molto prima con la pandemia, non a caso ci sono banchieri ovunque che "governano", ci sono banchieri perché devono gestire dei paesi tecnicamente falliti facendoli fallire il giusto per resettare un po' tutto, dalla cultura alla mentalità, al lavoro, a tutto ciò che non è tecnologico o allineato.
La guerra è il meno, altro che, la guerra è la scusa, la guerra è la narrativa che ti devi bere mentre tutto sta cambiando, ma rimane il fatto che siamo dentro un'ideologia unica, una finta organizzazione finanziaria che deve farci sopravvivere e non vivere, abituandoci ad avere difficoltà sul lavoro e abituandoci a campare con qualcosina in meno ogni anno, uno non avrà nulla perché non dovrà avere nulla, ma sarà contento, il suo corpo sarà delle case farmaceutiche e la sua testa sarà allineata con la narrativa del momento.
E mi parlate di Russia, di difficoltà, sveglia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, l'importante è continuare a credere che Piotr ha la colpa e Putin è un santo perché bastava dargli il Donbashahahah



Mamma mia che pesanti,vi è proprio entrato nelle chiappe questo zelensky
Che volete che vi dica,lui è stato aggredito quindi può fare 12831 sbagli e non essere mai criticato.
Va bene cosi


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti dicono della guerra ma in realtà la distruzione del tessuto economico e produttivo è cominciata molto prima con la pandemia, non a caso ci sono banchieri ovunque che "governano", ci sono banchieri perché devono gestire dei paesi tecnicamente falliti facendoli fallire il giusto per resettare un po' tutto, dalla cultura alla mentalità, al lavoro, a tutto ciò che non è tecnologico o allineato.
> La guerra è il meno, altro che, la guerra è la scusa, la guerra è la narrativa che ti devi bere mentre tutto sta cambiando, ma rimane il fatto che siamo dentro un'ideologia unica, una finta organizzazione finanziaria che deve farci sopravvivere e non vivere, abituandoci ad avere difficoltà sul lavoro e abituandoci a campare con qualcosina in meno ogni anno, uno non avrà nulla perché non dovrà avere nulla, ma sarà contento, il suo corpo sarà delle case farmaceutiche e la sua testa sarà allineata con la narrativa del momento.
> E mi parlate di Russia, di difficoltà, sveglia.


Guarda che non son tutti messi male al mondo…
se uno ha un buon lavoro, ben remunerato, mica ci pensa a ste menate e mica segue per forza il pensiero unico, anzi spesso sono i ricconi ad andarci contro, vedi musk


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ti dicono della guerra ma in realtà la distruzione del tessuto economico e produttivo è cominciata molto prima con la pandemia, non a caso ci sono banchieri ovunque che "governano", ci sono banchieri perché devono gestire dei paesi tecnicamente falliti facendoli fallire il giusto per resettare un po' tutto, dalla cultura alla mentalità, al lavoro, a tutto ciò che non è tecnologico o allineato.
> La guerra è il meno, altro che, la guerra è la scusa, la guerra è la narrativa che ti devi bere mentre tutto sta cambiando, ma rimane il fatto che siamo dentro un'ideologia unica, una finta organizzazione finanziaria che deve farci sopravvivere e non vivere, abituandoci ad avere difficoltà sul lavoro e abituandoci a campare con qualcosina in meno ogni anno, uno non avrà nulla perché non dovrà avere nulla, ma sarà contento, il suo corpo sarà delle case farmaceutiche e la sua testa sarà allineata con la narrativa del momento.
> E mi parlate di Russia, di difficoltà, sveglia.



Non condivido mai una virgola raryof, perché perpetui un super minestrone di complottismo davvero ai limiti (ovviamente dal mio punto di vista, è la mia opinione)
Come se davvero tutto fosse studiabile nel dettaglio, quando la storia ci dice e mostra chiaramente chi i decisori fanno casini pure sulle questioni più idiote.
Figurati se riescono a mettere in atto piani cosi sopraffini.

Sappi che però ti leggo sempre e ti rispetto molto, meglio i tuoi papiri che il trolling.

Dico sul serio 

Il bello del forum è confrontarsi


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che pesanti,vi è proprio entrato nelle chiappe questo zelensky
> Che volete che vi dica,lui è stato aggredito quindi può fare 12831 sbagli e non essere mai criticato.
> Va bene cosi



Se vai a vedere, senza falsa modestia, sono stato tra i primi a evidenziare e lamentarmi per l' esagerazione delle pretese di Piotr, in tempi non sospetti, circa 2 mesi fa.
Se giustamente non ti fidi, domani (se lo trovo) ti mando il mio post che scrissi.
Carta canta.

Se un pò mi conosci, sai che a me di Zelensky in quanto Zelensky non me ne frega proprio di nulla, zero proprio.

Per me può morire domani (morire, iperbole, ovviamente)


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Guarda che non son tutti messi male al mondo…
> se uno ha un buon lavoro, ben remunerato, mica ci pensa a ste menate e mica segue per forza il pensiero unico, anzi spesso sono i ricconi ad andarci contro, vedi musk


In generale l'Italia in 20 anni di € ha bruciato mlrd su mlrd, ha perso sovranità e oggi non decide per sé, non decidendo per sé non esiste più la scelta su nulla e quindi si parla solo di sacrifici su sacrifici che vengono narrati meglio se ci sono emergenze che poi sono pure state volute o cercate.
Il mio è un discorso in generale, io rido quando leggo "l'Ue ci propone questo e quest'altro ora vediamo che fare", ma poi entri in guerra e i consumi ne risentono, il parlamento viene bypassato e le aziende faticano, allora se la passano male tutti perché è il sistema paese che va a farsi benedire, non se la scampa nessuno, i ricchi possono aver paura solo se il capitalismo salta e arriva davvero la guerra, per ora ci giocano, per ora si narrano cose, sanzioni, ma voglio capire quanto saranno disposti a rischiare e a lasciare andare, perché per me pur di non vedersi arrivare roba dall'alto la Russia potrà tranquillamente arrivare a ricreare l'Urss per davvero, l'Ucraina è solo il primo paese, forse ne arriveranno altri o ci si fermerà lì con le minacce, di sicuro se andranno avanti sarà anche grazie a chi vuole la pace e non fa niente per fermare nulla visto che il bizniz delle armi conta più delle stesse vite delle inutili persone che scappano o subiscono la guerra.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri della sanità mentale di tutti i soggetti coinvolti?


This...
La cosa che più mi fà paura di questa situazione sono i soggetti in campo...
E non parlo di putin che può essere il più cattivo,bastano,dittatore etc etc..
Sono gli altri interpreti che mi fanno venire i brividi, cominciando dal comico ucraino,passando da biden in piena demenza senile ,passando da l'inglese che fà i party...
Abbiamo dei rappresentanti occidentali da far venire i brividi ragazzi,gente inadeguata che hanno scatenato il pitbull russo...
Come possiamo dimenticare l'incontro del nostro giggino con lavramov...
Stiamo mandando armi per miliardi di dollari in ucraina senza senso,stiamo andando in recessione che può essere la botta finale alla nostra economia dopo anni di pandemia,ci siamo ricordati ora che siamo in guerra che siamo dipendenti dal gas russo dopo aver finanziato per anni il nemico giurato putin..
Certo ora mettiamo il termostato a 20° e mandiamo giggino in giro a svoltare il gas in giro per il mondo..
In Italia ci vogliono mesi per una semplice voltura di una utenza e questi qui vanno ora a cercare il gas altrove.(come funziona stacchi il tubo russo e attacchi quello algerino? Ma davvero? Suvvia..)
Ragazzi il problema come gia scritto sono i nostri rappresentanti, certo il cattivo rimane sempre putin ci mancherebbe è lui linvasore e bla bla bla...
Ma se mandi i barboncini contro i pitbul non abbiamo speranza.
Dobbiamo mandare armi e fallire lentamente?
Allora preferisco che ci richiamano alle armi e andiamo a fare la guerra e cacciare l'invasore se tanto abbiamo a cuore le sorti ucraine...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

Soloviev da Del Debbio, sentiamo cosa spara (in tutti i sensi )


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non condivido mai una virgola raryof, perché perpetui un super minestrone di complottismo davvero ai limiti (ovviamente dal mio punto di vista, è la mia opinione)
> Come se davvero tutto fosse studiabile nel dettaglio, quando la storia ci dice e mostra chiaramente chi i decisori fanno casini pure sulle questioni più idiote.
> Figurati se riescono a mettere in atto piani cosi sopraffini.
> 
> ...


Io non mi sono mai schierato, sempre rimasto neutrale e le narrative che ho letto in questi anni mi hanno solo fatto ridere.
Prima quella pandemica ora questa, vedo il nulla, non capisco come faccia la gente a non vedere certe cose, la narrativa pandemica è durata tot e poi il tal dei tali giorno è finito tutto, quasi per contratto, la guerra idem, con discorsi più intricati, più seri, ma quindi dico: la pandemia è durata un anno e la gente è stata salvata per un inverno? e la guerra? ci stanno salvando pure qui? o stiamo semplicemente allungando la guerra per avere una pace più graaande?
Io vedo tanto schifo in tutto questo e mi è difficile schierarmi o seguire una narrativa buona, che mi vogliono vendere, se poi tutto ciò che viene fatto va sempre contro qualcosa, aziende o persone, prima i no vax, poi il costo delle materie prime, quando sarebbe bastato rimanere seri e neutrali, civili, invece no, abbiamo cercato di strafare e abbiamo seguito una certa strada, quella che però la popolazione non aveva preso ma che è stata obbligata a prendere e ad accettare e quando tu obblighi le persone a fare o seguire qualcosa c'è sempre del marcio, non opere buone, marcio che nessuno fa niente per nascondere perché i media sono totalmente asserviti, incapaci e distopici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un minuto siete preoccupati della guerra nucleare.
> 
> Un minuto dopo del gas.
> 
> ...


Rallentando in che senso?
Comunque senza gas russo noi e Germania siamo nella pupù..


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque, vorrei sottolineare una cosa: il guerrafondaio, qui, è Putin e la Russia, non noi che inveiamo contro le sue follie… non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In generale l'Italia in 20 anni di € ha bruciato mlrd su mlrd, ha perso sovranità e oggi non decide per sé, non decidendo per sé non esiste più la scelta su nulla e quindi si parla solo di sacrifici su sacrifici che vengono narrati meglio se ci sono emergenze che poi sono pure state volute o cercate.
> Il mio è un discorso in generale, io rido quando leggo "l'Ue ci propone questo e quest'altro ora vediamo che fare", ma poi entri in guerra e i consumi ne risentono, il parlamento viene bypassato e le aziende faticano, allora se la passano male tutti perché è il sistema paese che va a farsi benedire, non se la scampa nessuno, i ricchi possono aver paura solo se il capitalismo salta e arriva davvero la guerra, per ora ci giocano, per ora si narrano cose, sanzioni, ma voglio capire quanto saranno disposti a rischiare e a lasciare andare, perché per me pur di non vedersi arrivare roba dall'alto la Russia potrà tranquillamente arrivare a ricreare l'Urss per davvero, l'Ucraina è solo il primo paese, forse ne arriveranno altri o ci si fermerà lì con le minacce, di sicuro se andranno avanti sarà anche grazie a chi vuole la pace e non fa niente per fermare nulla visto che il bizniz delle armi conta più delle stesse vite delle inutili persone che scappano o subiscono la guerra.


Che supercazzola…ma non vedi che i ristoranti sono pieni cit. ?

a parte le battute, la realta italnon e cosi tragica come la descrivi.

il nostro vero problema sono gli incompetenti al governo ma essi sono quelli che ci meritiamo. L’italiano medio è messo davvero male.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sapevo esistesse solo la Russia come fornitore mondiale di gas a buon prezzo.



Scusa,avevo perso questo messaggio.
Quindi per anni abbiamo finanziato il cattivone russo per quale motivo,fammi capire.
Se potevamo trovare un altro fornitore mondiale di gas a buon mercato,perchè ci siamo (europa,in generale) forniti quasi ed esclusivamente dalla Russia,pagando circa 1 miliardo al giorno a vladimiro?

E poi un'altra cosa,il gas non è tutto uguale.
Quello che importiamo dalla russia è differente,in termini qualitativi,da quello del Burundi,da quello americano,da quello della papua nuova guinea ecc.ecc.
Ora non voglio tornare ad aprire i vecchi libri di scuola,ma penso che questo sia un aspetto da non sottovalutare


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io non mi sono mai schierato, sempre rimasto neutrale e le narrative che ho letto in questi anni mi hanno solo fatto ridere.
> Prima quella pandemica ora questa, vedo il nulla, non capisco come faccia la gente a non vedere certe cose, la narrativa pandemica è durata tot e poi il tal dei tali giorno è finito tutto, quasi per contratto, la guerra idem, con discorsi più intricati, più seri, ma quindi dico: la pandemia è durata un anno e la gente è stata salvata per un inverno? e la guerra? ci stanno salvando pure qui? o stiamo semplicemente allungando la guerra per avere una pace più graaande?
> Io vedo tanto schifo in tutto questo e mi è difficile schierarmi o seguire una narrativa buona, che mi vogliono vendere, se poi tutto ciò che viene fatto va sempre contro qualcosa, aziende o persone, prima i no vax, poi il costo delle materie prime, quando sarebbe bastato rimanere seri e neutrali, civili, invece no, abbiamo cercato di strafare e abbiamo seguito una certa strada, quella che però la popolazione non aveva preso ma che è stata obbligata a prendere e ad accettare e quando tu obblighi le persone a fare o seguire qualcosa c'è sempre del marcio, non opere buone, marcio che nessuno fa niente per nascondere perché i media sono totalmente asserviti, incapaci e distopici.



Domani ti rispondo

Vengo da una cena con soppressa e polenta e 8 litri di rosso in 6 (lo reggo tranquillo, bergamasco inside), comprendimi 

Però ho letto una frase: "poi il costo delle materie prime, quando sarebbe bastato rimanere seri e neutrali"

Siccome è una parte del mio mestiere, ti dico già che questo è sintomo di mala informazione.
Le materie prime sono in aumento folle da prima del nostro schieramento in guerra, e sopratutto sarebbero aumentate a prescindere, neutralità o meno, non la scampi.
Non credere a tutte le informazioni che reperisci in giro!


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rallentando in che senso?
> Comunque senza gas russo noi e Germania siamo nella pupù..



Rallentando, noi siamo nello stesso settore se non erro, più o meno.
Tutti i nostri clienti hanno rallentato di colpo da circa 20 giorni con gli ordinativi.
Dopo 6/7 mesi di lavoro in apnea, che quasi stavo pensando di andare a fare il corriere per Amazon talmente stress avevo addosso  

Se la tua domanda è per dire che tu non hai notato il rallentamento, ti dico che forse è perché tu lavori in pianura, dove c è concentrazione industriale.

Io lavoro in culo al mondo, da noi il lavoro rallenta sempre prima degli altri quando c'è un rallentamento economico generale.

Però ho avuto conferme in tal senso anche dai commercianti.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Che supercazzola…ma non vedi che i ristoranti sono pieni cit. ?
> 
> a parte le battute, la realta italnon e cosi tragica come la descrivi.
> 
> il nostro vero problema sono gli incompetenti al governo ma essi sono quelli che ci meritiamo. L’italiano medio è messo davvero male.


Ma se lo scrivi pure tu cris dai...
Se un paese è governato da incompetenti il sistema paese è fallace, fallimentare, se questo paese è sempre stato governato da inetti significa che questo paese o è stato commissariato o è un paese che tecnicamente non decide per sé, nel nostro caso non decidiamo nulla perché siamo entrati nell'€, ma Marcotti lo spiega meglio di me in questo video:


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque, vorrei sottolineare una cosa: il guerrafondaio, qui, è Putin e la Russia, non noi che inveiamo contro le sue follie… non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


Però mi sa che tante cose non si capiscono eh


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che pesanti,vi è proprio entrato nelle chiappe questo zelensky
> Che volete che vi dica,lui è stato aggredito quindi può fare 12831 sbagli e non essere mai criticato.
> Va bene cosi


E certo no? Zelensky è automaticamente santo perché aggredito, mica si può criticare e dire che è un corrotto ex filo russo indegno ecc..
Pensa tu il cortocircuito se l’aggredito fosse Orban in Ungheria


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa,avevo perso questo messaggio.
> Quindi per anni abbiamo finanziato il cattivone russo per quale motivo,fammi capire.
> Se potevamo trovare un altro fornitore mondiale di gas a buon mercato,perchè ci siamo (europa,in generale) forniti quasi ed esclusivamente dalla Russia,pagando circa 1 miliardo al giorno a vladimiro?
> 
> ...



Le situazioni cambiano, nulla è eterno. Avremmo dovuto dire di sì al nucleare ed essere indipendenti a livello energetico invece di dire sempre no a tutto. 

Una soluzione si troverà, si certo non moriremo perché non prenderemo più il gas dalla Russia.


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rallentando, noi siamo nello stesso settore se non erro, più o meno.
> Tutti i nostri clienti hanno rallentato di colpo da circa 20 giorni con gli ordinativi.
> Dopo 6/7 mesi di lavoro in apnea, che quasi stavo pensando di andare a fare il corriere per Amazon talmente stress avevo addosso
> 
> ...


Come può non rallentare l'economia dopo 2 anni di pandemia, con utenze raddoppiate ,nel mio settore (ristorazione) è aumentato tutto a livelli insostenibili,sia per noi che per il consumatore che avendo meno potere d'acquisto non può permettersi aumenti sui menù..(esempio per rimanere nel mio ambito)..
L'unica cosa che sta tirando l'economia è l'edilizia con il 110% che stà muovendo indotti in molti settori,ma è una bolla che stà per esplodere la si respira nell'aria...
Non stiamo Rallentando ci stiamo schiantando contro un muro...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le situazioni cambiano, nulla è eterno. Avremmo dovuto dire di sì al nucleare ed essere indipendenti a livello energetico invece di dire sempre no a tutto.
> 
> Una soluzione si troverà, si certo non moriremo perché non prenderemo più il gas dalla Russia.


Appunto, avremmo dovuto fare tante cose e invece dipendiamo quasi interamente dalla Russia.
Quale è il piano alternativo adesso?

non la fare troppo facile perché siamo vicini ad una grossa crisi energetica


----------



## Raryof (29 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Come può non rallentare l'economia dopo 2 anni di pandemia, con utenze raddoppiate ,nel mio settore (ristorazione) è aumentato tutto a livelli insostenibili,sia per noi che per il consumatore che avendo meno potere d'acquisto non può permettersi aumenti sui menù..(esempio per rimanere nel mio ambito)..
> L'unica cosa che sta tirando l'economia è l'edilizia con il 110% che stà muovendo indotti in molti settori,ma è una bolla che stà per esplodere la si respira nell'aria...
> Non stiamo Rallentando ci stiamo schiantando contro un muro...


Secondo alcuni bastano le pacche di Cannavacciuolo....


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto, avremmo dovuto fare tante cose e invece dipendiamo quasi interamente dalla Russia.
> Quale è il piano alternativo adesso?
> 
> non la fare troppo facile perché siamo vicini ad una grossa crisi energetica


Prendiamo il 38% del nostro fabbisogno di gas dalla Russia, la Germania è messa peggio col 55% del fabbisogno dalla Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prendiamo il 38% del nostro fabbisogno di gas dalla Russia, la Germania è messa peggio col 55% del fabbisogno dalla Russia.


E infatti non sarà facile per nessuno delle 2. Sono sicuro che questo stato delle cose non potrà durare a lungo


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

*Il presidente della repubblica separatista di Transinistria ha dichiarato che a breve emanerà un ordine di mobilitazione generale per la chiamata alle armi di tutti gli uomini tra i 18-55 anni di età.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rallentando, noi siamo nello stesso settore se non erro, più o meno.
> Tutti i nostri clienti hanno rallentato di colpo da circa 20 giorni con gli ordinativi.
> Dopo 6/7 mesi di lavoro in apnea, che quasi stavo pensando di andare a fare il corriere per Amazon talmente stress avevo addosso
> 
> ...


È che noi lavoriamo con ordinativi lunghi quindi i rallentamenti li vediamo molto dopo.. Anche se essendo coinvolti nel settore "green" c'è confidenza che potrebbe esserci un input da sto casino..
Il dramma per noi sono i costi.. Sugli ordini presi mesi fa non ci stai più dentro..


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un minuto siete preoccupati della guerra nucleare.
> 
> Un minuto dopo del gas.
> 
> ...


Io non sono nel settore, ma da quel che ho capito leggendo e parlando con amici la questione del gas è “il meno”, rigorosamente tra virgolette, che però preoccupa più la gente perché rischia di impattare in modo diretto ed evidente, al contrario di altre questioni che avranno un impatto magari meno percepibile e immediato.
Però, gira e rigira, alla fine noi cittadini comuni avremo i problemi legati alle questioni di macro-economia, ai quali rischiano di AGGIUNGERSI quelli legati alla questione del gas… Insomma, da quel che ho capito, pioveranno mazzate e cetrioloni da ogni parte.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non sono nel settore, ma da quel che ho capito leggendo e parlando con amici la questione del gas è “il meno”, rigorosamente tra virgolette, che però preoccupa più la gente perché rischia di impattare in modo diretto ed evidente, al contrario di altre questioni che avranno un impatto magari meno percepibile e immediato.
> Però, gira e rigira, alla fine noi cittadini comuni avremo i problemi legati alle questioni di macro-economia, ai quali rischiano di AGGIUNGERSI quelli legati alla questione del gas… Insomma, da quel che ho capito, pioveranno mazzate e cetrioloni da ogni parte.


Questo senza dubbio.
Ma la situazione era grigissima da prima dell' inizio della guerra in Ucraina.

Tanto per farti capire: la materia prima X tre anni fa costava 1

Fino a quattro mesi fa costava 2

Con la guerra è andata a 2,30

I costi folli per la guerra li hanno raggiunti prodotti che venivano in larga parte dall' Ucraina, quello si


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo senza dubbio.
> Ma la situazione era grigissima da prima dell' inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> 
> Tanto per farti capire: la materia prima X tre anni fa costava 1
> ...


Sì sì, questo lo so perché da me abbiamo fatto i lavori di ristrutturazione col bonus 110% e ho parlato molto coi vari tecnici. Per fortuna siamo arrivati “in tempo”, prima che esplodessero completamente i prezzi, ma già c’erano stati bei rincari rispetto ai mesi/anni precedenti(probabilmente anche per un po’ di speculazione sul bonus, ma il grosso per la congiuntura complessiva).


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì sì, questo lo so perché da me abbiamo fatto i lavori di ristrutturazione col bonus 110% e ho parlato molto coi vari tecnici. Per fortuna siamo arrivati “in tempo”, prima che esplodessero completamente i prezzi, ma già c’erano stati bei rincari rispetto ai mesi/anni precedenti(probabilmente anche per un po’ di speculazione sul bonus, ma il grosso per la congiuntura complessiva).


Anche il gas era già aumentato parecchio.

Magari mi sbaglio, ma qualcosa bolliva già in pentola con riferimento a questa guerra.

Boh non lo so, forse è fantasia.

Ma è troppo tempo che c'è un aumento ingiustificato di troppe cose.

Parte della crisi che sta per venire è dovuta alla carenza di particolari tipologie di materiali - come è possibile?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani ti rispondo
> 
> Vengo da una cena con soppressa e polenta e 8 litri di rosso in 6 (lo reggo tranquillo, bergamasco inside), comprendimi
> 
> ...


Confermo
Ma basterebbe solo una buona memoria
infatti il mio lavoro non c'entra nulla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche il gas era già aumentato parecchio.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio, ma qualcosa bolliva già in pentola con riferimento a questa guerra.
> 
> ...


Non è fantasia!!Il il sistema mondiale sta andando verso il collasso, tutto quel sistema folle che abbiamo adottato per secoli stava andando verso quel famoso burrone.. ma figurati questi invece di rinunciare al potere con la dottrina del consumo delle risorse, preferiscono non dirci niente e vedersela con un reset..chi vince ha sempre ragione giusto?e per risponderti il capitalismo è basato su un consumo infinito di risorse MA la madre terra è un pianeta finito di risorse.. tutto qui.se poi i governanti fanno pure certi giochetti tra di loro la cosa non aiuta e gli effetti si sentono prima..


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Biden sta sfruttando una legge giurassica della seconda guerra mondiale per avere prima armi e fondi per l'Ucraina.


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E certo no? Zelensky è automaticamente santo perché aggredito, mica si può criticare e dire che è un corrotto ex filo russo indegno ecc..
> Pensa tu il cortocircuito se l’aggredito fosse Orban in Ungheria


Infatti quando hanno ammazzato il presidente e tutti i generali polacchi (tra l'altro che andavano alla commemorazione di katyn) c'è stato il rifiuto di tutti i leader europei di andare ai loro funerali e la levata di scudi a favore di Putin accusato della loro morte.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*Reuters:

"Kiev sta preparando per oggi un'operazione per evacuare i civili dall'acciaieria Azovstal di Mariupol"*


dopo settimane di appelli si sono degnati...


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*governatore Banca d'Italia:

"Recessione nel 2022 e 2023 per l'Italia con ulteriori forti sanzioni alla Russia, come per il gas"*


hip hip, l'Italia riparte nel 2021 grazie al green pass e dal 2022 con la recessione
"pnrr, occasione storica"
Forza Super Mario, affossare un paese per Washington è alla portata


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche il gas era già aumentato parecchio.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio, ma qualcosa bolliva già in pentola con riferimento a questa guerra.
> 
> ...


Vogliamo parlare dei prodotti petroliferi? Barile stabile tra i 100 e i 110 dollari da settimane, valore già raggiunto più e più volte negli scorsi anni eppure al dettaglio il prezzo dei combustibili è schizzato alle stelle...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei prodotti petroliferi? Barile stabile tra i 100 e i 110 dollari da settimane, valore già raggiunto più e più volte negli scorsi anni eppure al dettaglio il prezzo dei combustibili è schizzato alle stelle...


Anni fa, era schizzato a 200 dollari al barile.
Eppure non avevamo mai toccato questi prezzi dei combustibili.

Nella mia totale ignoranza, sostengo da anni, che con i debiti che hanno un po' tutti, non esiste altra soluzione che una bella bottona inflazionistica, ma lo dico da anni e anni.

Non serve essere fini economisti, è matematica.

I debiti sono impagabili per quasi tutti, si è sempre fatto cosi.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

da #celochiedeleuropa a #celochiedewashington è un attimo

rovinare le aziende per fare un piacere all'estero, allibente
e questo è solo il bilancio di marzo, a breve uscirà aprile...



>


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da #celochiedeleuropa a #celochiedewashington è un attimo
> 
> rovinare le aziende per fare un piacere all'estero, allibente


volete la pace o campare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta sto pessimismo. Comunque noi siamo gli ultimi che colpiscono. A parte che i russi non ci odiano davvero, hanno prima USA, UK, ecc. Abbiamo anche il Papa qui per cui ci vanno piano a colpire Roma


permettimi di dissentire, non colpiranno l'italia per via del papa, ma per paura di ammazzare uno dei loro idoli, quindi dobbiamo ringraziare albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> volete la pace o campare?



Mi sa che non avremo né il condizionatore né la pace. Jackpot.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembra più opera degli ucraini qui, forse per accelerare l'entrata nel conflitto dei buoni.
> Ma magari sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.


Oggi i Russi hanno confermato l’attacco.
Ma seriamente vi passa dalla mente questa possibilità?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> volete la pace o campare?



Campare in pace. Si può?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da #celochiedeleuropa a #celochiedewashington è un attimo
> 
> rovinare le aziende per fare un piacere all'estero, allibente
> e questo è solo il bilancio di marzo, a breve uscirà aprile...



Spettacolo !
Noi con le pezze al cù per queste auto-sanzioni,sacrifichiamo migliaia di aziende italiane che,inesorabilmente,andranno in rovina,e poi paghiamo il 150% in più per le importazioni dalla Russia.

Madonna che geni


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

Ci sarebbe da fare pure un bel discorsetto sul rapporto consumo/produttività pro capite occidentale e sulla trappola urbana nella quale il grosso della popolazione si è fatto risucchiare... cerchiamo comfort, ne diventiamo dipendenti e non ci curiamo delle risorse necessarie per mantenerlo.

Farli in tempi di pace certi discorsi si vien presi per matti, retrogradi e bigotti ma non cambia il fatto che per sopravvivere prima di tutto serve pane, acqua e fuoco, concetti che diamo troppo per scontati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

comunque tutte ste guerre, immissioni di liquidità a gò gò che inevitabilmente avrebbero portato a super inflazione prima o poi io dico una cosa. Comprate Bitcoin ed Ethereum.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spettacolo !
> Noi con le pezze al cù per queste auto-sanzioni,sacrifichiamo migliaia di aziende italiane che,inesorabilmente,andranno in rovina,e poi paghiamo il 150% in più per le importazioni dalla Russia.
> 
> Madonna che geni


a parte ciò, ho fatto questo ragionamento mentre riflettevo al cesso :
quando accadraà, anziche presentarci sul campo di battaglia vigorosi per schiacciare Vladiminchio nel più breve tempo possibile,
saremo già autoindeboliti dalle pene corporali autoimposte (in realtà sono i buoni ad imporle).
Poi altro che salvare il soldato Piotr


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

Oramai da quanto leggo l'obiettivo Russo è fare più conquiste possibili nell'Est e nel Sud dell' Ucraina per presentarsi al tavolo delle trattative con più territori possibili sotto controllo. Odessa sarebbe il nuovo obiettivo massimo, fallito miseramente la presa di Kiev e la caduta politica dell'Ucraina. La presa di Odessa sarebbe comunque difficilissima secondo molti analisti militari, l'obiettivo sarebbe un accerchiamento della città che potrebbe durare mesi e mesi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque tutte ste guerre, immissioni di liquidità a gò gò che inevitabilmente avrebbero portato a super inflazione prima o poi io dico una cosa. *Comprate Bitcoin ed Ethereum.*



Non è troppo tardi ?
Noi qui stiamo ancora aspettando la famosa discussione che avrebbe dovuto aprire @Trumpusconi circa 3-4 mesi fa sulle cryptovalute


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spettacolo !
> Noi con le pezze al cù per queste auto-sanzioni,sacrifichiamo migliaia di aziende italiane che,inesorabilmente,andranno in rovina,e poi paghiamo il 150% in più per le importazioni dalla Russia.
> 
> Madonna che geni


Secondo me la questione è più complessa. Ci siamo trovati in una situazione decisa da altri in cui qualunque presa di posizione, e persino la non presa di posizione, ci avrebbe danneggiati.
A mio modestissimo parere, nel contesto geopolitico, istituzionale ed economico-finanziario in cui ci troviamo, l’alternativa “sanzioni alla Russia-danni VS nessuna sanzione-nessun danno” non era realisticamente sul tavolo perché una nostra presa di posizione pro-Russia o di neutralità ci avrebbe sicuramente esposti a “rappresaglie” da parte dei nostri _carissimi alleati e amici _UE e NATO_. _E quasi certamente sarebbero state mazzate ben peggiori perché ci avrebbero portato a un isolamento totale.

In tutto questo la nostra colpa è, sempre a mio modestissimo parere, quella di non contare assolutamente nulla nelle sedi in cui si prendono le decisione.
Perché, sta’ sicuro che se, per esempio, la Germania non avesse avuto bisogno del gas russo, noi saremmo già stati affossati. Per me qui è responsabilità al 100% nostra e della nostra classe politica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque tutte ste guerre, immissioni di liquidità a gò gò che inevitabilmente avrebbero portato a super inflazione prima o poi io dico una cosa. Comprate Bitcoin ed Ethereum.


Se va avanti così io qualche annetto ancora nella società civile tempo di pagare un pò di debiti e poi mi ritiro con quattro bestie in campagna.. mi Al Banizzo.. pane, salame, qualche damigiana di buon vino e chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è troppo tardi ?
> Noi qui stiamo ancora aspettando la famosa discussione che avrebbe dovuto aprire @Trumpusconi circa 3-4 mesi fa sulle cryptovalute


Non voglio dare consigli finanziari ci mancherebbe. Ognuno faccia quello che vuole, comunque investire in Bitcoin è rischioso quindi se mettere qualche risparmio mettetene una piccola percentuale. 

Comunque, opinione personale, non è troppo tardi. La massa monetaria è per sua natura inflattiva, continua ad aumentare. I bitcoin sono finiti. Inoltre in un periodo di 24-48 mesi con i sistemi Lighting anche le transazioni nella "Real Economy" in Bitcoin aumentaranno esponenzialmente, visto che i costi delle transazioni diminuiranno esponenzialmente e la velocità aumentarà esponenzialmente. Non mi meraviglierei nel vedere Iphone con pre-installato il Wallet Bitcoin per pagare tra pochissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non voglio dare consigli finanziari ci mancherebbe. Ognuno faccia quello che vuole, comunque investire in Bitcoin è rischioso quindi se mettere qualche risparmio mettetene una piccola percentuale.
> 
> Comunque, opinione personale, non è troppo tardi. La massa monetaria è per sua natura inflattiva, continua ad aumentare. I bitcoin sono finiti. Inoltre in un periodo di 24-48 mesi con i sistemi Lighting anche le transazioni nella "Real Economy" in Bitcoin aumentaranno esponenzialmente, visto che i costi delle transazioni diminuiranno esponenzialmente e la velocità aumentarà esponenzialmente. Non mi meraviglierei nel vedere Iphone con pre-installato il Wallet Bitcoin per pagare tra pochissimo.


Con le crypto puoi guadagnare, ma devi uscire dal concetto che il denaro sia roba facile da fare.

Le crypto, come ogni altro prodotto speculativo saliranno finchè ogni giorno ci sarà +1 persona disposta a metterci i propri soldi.
Ma è un gioco.

Se vuoi metterci 10.000 euro per divertirti un po', fallo.
Ma anche nella migliore delle ipotesi, quei 10.000 euro diventeranno 20.000
Ma che ti cambia? Nulla.

Se vuoi davvero fare i soldi con le crypto, dovresti inventare la macchina del tempo per tornare a 10 anni fa 

Oppure a tuo rischio e pericolo, metterci 100.000 / 200.000 euro, allora li si che ti svolta la vita se si raddoppia.
Ma sarebbe abbastanza folle farlo se son tutti i tuoi averi.

Secondo me, meglio il casinò.

In fondo se vai a Montecarlo con 300.000 euro, hai grossissime possibilità di uscirne con 600.000 dopo un quarto d' ora.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non avremo né il condizionatore né la pace. Jackpot.


Ne il riscaldamento in inverno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spettacolo !
> Noi con le pezze al cù per queste auto-sanzioni,sacrifichiamo migliaia di aziende italiane che,inesorabilmente,andranno in rovina,e poi paghiamo il 150% in più per le importazioni dalla Russia.
> 
> Madonna che geni


I più geniali ti diranno che é colpa delle aziende sfigate.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ieri a Porta a Porta hanno detto che i 33 miliardi di Biden sono stati approvati anche dai repubblicani. Mi sa che anche lì, con la scusante della guerra, non ci sarà più un'opposizione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma gli americani non possono fare come col generale iraniano con Putin? Un bel drone e una bomba e problema risolto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma gli americani non possono fare come col generale iraniano con Putin? Un bel drone e una bomba e problema risolto.


Putin ha la popolarità dell'80%. Se lo uccidi, bene e poi? Ci mettono uno peggiore e va a finire che succede veramente una rivoluzione russa. Vi piacerebbe questo scenario? 

Già con l'eliminazione di Gheddafi successe il finimondo e non era europa. Qui, invece, siamo lì.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è troppo tardi ?
> Noi qui stiamo ancora aspettando la famosa discussione che avrebbe dovuto aprire @Trumpusconi circa 3-4 mesi fa sulle cryptovalute


Ahhh hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato.
Diciamo che in sto periodo ho avuto ahimè altro a cui pensare grazie a Putin...


----------



## Dexter (29 Aprile 2022)

Sono riuscite le potenze mondiali a trovare un accordo per la terza guerra mondiale? No? Stanno ancora cercando/aspettando il casus belli? Allora ripasso dopo...


----------



## Shmuk (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con le crypto puoi guadagnare, ma devi uscire dal concetto che il denaro sia roba facile da fare.
> 
> Le crypto, come ogni altro prodotto speculativo saliranno finchè ogni giorno ci sarà +1 persona disposta a metterci i propri soldi.
> Ma è un gioco.
> ...



Grossissime?!?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono riuscite le potenze mondiali a trovare un accordo per la terza guerra mondiale? No? Stanno ancora cercando/aspettando il casus belli? Allora ripasso dopo...



Le faremo sapere


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Presidente dell’ Indonesia ha invitato Putin e Zelensky al G20 in programma il prossimo novembre nell’isola di Bali.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Grossissime?!?


1 su 2


----------



## Shmuk (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1 su 2



Sì, ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo, manda 10 persone a fare quel giochetto ed è alta la probabilità che più di 6 persone ritornino senza raddoppio ma con perdite, anche perché ci sono gli 0...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo, manda 10 persone a fare quel giochetto ed è alta la probabilità che più di 6 persone ritornino senza raddoppio ma con perdite, anche perché ci sono gli 0...



ahahaha si si certo!

Ma resta comunque molto più probabile che raddoppiare nelle cryptovalute!


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In fondo se vai a Montecarlo con 300.000 euro, hai grossissime possibilità di uscirne con 600.000 dopo un quarto d' ora.


Io appena fatti i 18 anni andai al casinò di Campione e se ne andarono 50€ in un paio di mani di Blackjack…


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Presidente dell’ Indonesia ha invitato Putin e Zelensky al G20 in programma il prossimo novembre nell’isola di Bali.


parteciperanno con le loro consorti sicuramente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin ha la popolarità dell'80%. Se lo uccidi, bene e poi? Ci mettono uno peggiore e va a finire che succede veramente una rivoluzione russa. Vi piacerebbe questo scenario?
> 
> Già con l'eliminazione di Gheddafi successe il finimondo e non era europa. Qui, invece, siamo lì.



Non saprei, sono abbastanza convinto che tutti i piani alti siano fedeli a Putin solo per paura di rimanerci secchi. Basta vedere i recenti "suicidi". Una volta morto credo potrebbe esserci distensione nella classe dirigente russa. Alla gente poi possono raccontare tutte le balle che vogliono e fare finta di far guerra all'occidente, ma smobilitando tutto.

Onestamente più tempo passa e più mi sto convincendo che alla fine anche se l'occidente si fosse comportato coi modi giusti non sarebbe cambiato nulla. L'ultima mossa col bombardamento su Kiev quando era presente il segretario dell'ONU è stata emblematica. Non c'è proprio volontà di trattare


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin ha la popolarità dell'80%. Se lo uccidi, bene e poi? Ci mettono uno peggiore e va a finire che succede veramente una rivoluzione russa. Vi piacerebbe questo scenario?
> 
> Già con l'eliminazione di Gheddafi successe il finimondo e non era europa. Qui, invece, siamo lì.


Il generale iraniano era un genio oltre che un falco antiusa ed è per quello che lo hanno fatto fuori. Putin farlo fuori con il drone aveva senso a inizio anni 2000 quando deratizzava gli oligarchi tipo arrestando il mafioso di Yukos Oil.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

*L'analista Rodionov del ministero della difesa russo rilascia alcune dichiarazioni che fanno intendere gli obiettivi della federazione Russa: 

"Bisogna solo andare avanti, anche perché la liberazione del Donbass ormai non ci è più sufficiente, ciò è causato anche dagli eventi e dall'ostinazione del regime di Kiev nel procrastinare la resa. Tutta l'Ucraina del sud-est deve rientrare in uno spazio russo, vedremo poi con quali modalità. La parte occidentale va lasciata al suo destino. Non si tratta più solo d'impedire all'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO, ma di creare una nuova nazione che ci protegga dalle manovre occidentali".*


----------



## ignaxio (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Presidente dell’ Indonesia ha invitato Putin e Zelensky al G20 in programma il prossimo novembre nell’isola di Bali.


Putin avrà risposto ridendo: "Novembre?? Credo che nessuno dei 3 sarà vivo allora, LOL"


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'analista Rodionov del ministero della difesa russo rilascia alcune dichiarazioni che fanno intendere gli obiettivi della federazione Russa:
> 
> "Bisogna solo andare avanti, anche perché la liberazione del Donbass ormai non ci è più sufficiente, ciò è causato anche dagli eventi e dall'ostinazione del regime di Kiev nel procrastinare la resa. Tutta l'Ucraina del sud-est deve rientrare in uno spazio russo, vedremo poi con quali modalità. La parte occidentale va lasciata al suo destino. Non si tratta più solo d'impedire all'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO, ma di creare una nuova nazione che ci protegga dalle manovre occidentali".*


Ammazza oh.. questa "denazificazione" ha sfumature decisamente esuberanti. Vladimiro vuole il cordone filo-russo su tutto il confine occidentale russo e dovremmo pure scusarci, posare le armi e farlo accomodare. 

C'è molta più verità nella comicità di Zelensky che nelle parole di Putin e soci questo mi pare ormai evidente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'analista Rodionov del ministero della difesa russo rilascia alcune dichiarazioni che fanno intendere gli obiettivi della federazione Russa:
> 
> "Bisogna solo andare avanti, anche perché la liberazione del Donbass ormai non ci è più sufficiente, ciò è causato anche dagli eventi e dall'ostinazione del regime di Kiev nel procrastinare la resa. Tutta l'Ucraina del sud-est deve rientrare in uno spazio russo, vedremo poi con quali modalità. La parte occidentale va lasciata al suo destino. Non si tratta più solo d'impedire all'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO, ma di creare una nuova nazione che ci protegga dalle manovre occidentali".*


Una banda di miserabili falliti fuori dalla storia.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'analista Rodionov del ministero della difesa russo rilascia alcune dichiarazioni che fanno intendere gli obiettivi della federazione Russa:
> 
> "Bisogna solo andare avanti, anche perché la liberazione del Donbass ormai non ci è più sufficiente, ciò è causato anche dagli eventi e dall'ostinazione del regime di Kiev nel procrastinare la resa. Tutta l'Ucraina del sud-est deve rientrare in uno spazio russo, vedremo poi con quali modalità. La parte occidentale va lasciata al suo destino. Non si tratta più solo d'impedire all'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO, ma di creare una nuova nazione che ci protegga dalle manovre occidentali".*


ma proteggere cosa


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*Letta nipote riflette da Palermo:*

*"Sosteniamo in modo convinto il governo Draghi, alle volte ho l'impressione che siamo gli unici a farlo, questo non mi spaventa perché abbiamo le spalle larghe, ma mi fa riflettere."*


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

*Euronews: Il mondo libero da Bruxelles:

"Colpire le aziende che non si uniformano alle sanzioni sulla Russia"*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Euronews: Il mondo libero da Bruxelles:
> 
> "Colpire le aziende che non si uniformano alle sanzioni sulla Russia"*


giustissimo dobbiamo essere tutti poveri come segno di supporto, ci saranno i nuovi sceriffi che controllerano le etichette dei prodotti magari


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

per chi pensa che l'esercito russo sia debole...non sta lottando contro gente improvvisata e militari ucraini, ma contro USA e Regno Unito che sono presenti sul campo non solo nei rifornimenti

detto dal primo giorno che Zelensky fa il pagliaccio nerd con il culo coperto dagli occidentali, non certo dai suoi

per dirlo il Corrierone...

tra un po' verrà fuori chi ha colpito veramente la nave affondata...anche se i russi già lo sanno ufficiosamente

senza l'addestramento esterno i militari ucraini non sanno neanche dove mettere le mani su certi armamenti...



>




edit:

@pazzomania 

ieri sera è andato uno dei conduttori russi di cui parlavi da Formigli su la7


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Massimo Fini su FQ ha scritto che i tedeschi sono stati corretti in Italia e solo le SS, una minoranza, hanno commesso crimini.

le stesse persone che difendono l'Ucraina sono salite sulle barricate

ci vuole coerenza, se difendi quei soggetti criminali ucraini devi andare anche contro ciò che hanno subito i tuoi avi
non puoi sceglierti i criminali simpatici o tollerabili a piacimento

bisogna dire che quella gente fa schifo, in Ucraina sono tutti a piede libero, punto.
me ne frego se sono gli utili idioti che combattono alla morte in una guerra per procura NATO

purtroppo vediamo che persino un figlio di un perseguitato ebreo cambia posizione per ubbidire al padrone


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Euronews: Il mondo libero da Bruxelles:*
> 
> _*"Colpire le aziende che non si uniformano alle sanzioni sulla Russia"*_



Così hanno deciso gli USA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me la questione è più complessa. Ci siamo trovati in una situazione decisa da altri in cui qualunque presa di posizione, e persino la non presa di posizione, ci avrebbe danneggiati.
> A mio modestissimo parere, nel contesto geopolitico, istituzionale ed economico-finanziario in cui ci troviamo, l’alternativa “sanzioni alla Russia-danni VS nessuna sanzione-nessun danno” non era realisticamente sul tavolo perché una nostra presa di posizione pro-Russia o di neutralità ci avrebbe sicuramente esposti a “rappresaglie” da parte dei nostri _carissimi alleati e amici _UE e NATO_. _E quasi certamente sarebbero state mazzate ben peggiori perché ci avrebbero portato a un isolamento totale.
> 
> In tutto questo la nostra colpa è, sempre a mio modestissimo parere, quella di non contare assolutamente nulla nelle sedi in cui si prendono le decisione.
> Perché, sta’ sicuro che se, per esempio, la Germania non avesse avuto bisogno del gas russo, noi saremmo già stati affossati. Per me qui è responsabilità al 100% nostra e della nostra classe politica.


Bho rivedo il concetto che siamo schiavi
niente di nuovo... quello che mi disturba
e leggere quelli che spalleggiano lo stesso
o meglio fanno una divinità la Nato e UE
quello si ! non me lo spiego 

Visto che sanno benissimo che sono pronti a massacrarci in caso di reazione negativa.. ci vuole del fegato a chiamarli alleati o dire che unione europea è veramente unità


----------



## 7vinte (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Massimo Fini su FQ ha scritto che i tedeschi sono stati corretti in Italia e solo le SS, una minoranza, hanno commesso crimini.
> 
> le stesse persone che difendono l'Ucraina sono salite sulle barricate
> 
> ...



Se ti informassi meglio, sapresti che quella fu una gaffe di Fiano, perché l'Ucraina non celebrò le SS. Basta una veloce googlata.
In Ucraina no, aldilà di un battaglione minoritario come Azov, non ci sono i nazisti, e il Presidente è un ebreo


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se ti informassi meglio, sapresti che quella fu una gaffe di Fiano, perché l'Ucraina non celebrò le SS. Basta una veloce googlata.
> In Ucraina no, aldilà di un battaglione minoritario come Azov, non ci sono i nazisti, e il Presidente è un ebreo


vuoi la carrellata di posizioni dei partiti e dei giornali contro l'Ucraina fino a due mesi fa ?
basta chiedere, ho il pc pieno di materiale
anche un cieco si rende conto della sterzata totale perchè sta contro Putin e Zelensky è diventato il cocco degli angloamericani

non è per niente solo Azov, quello è solo il più famoso anzi si è visto anche di peggio negli anni con la complicità politica
non c'entra nulla che sia ebreo il presidente, essere ebreo non è un salvacondotto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Euronews: Il mondo libero da Bruxelles:
> 
> "Colpire le aziende che non si uniformano alle sanzioni sulla Russia"*



Mi sembra giusto,niente figli e figliastri.
Tutti con le pezze al cù


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Il Portavoce del Pentagono Kirby ha dichiarato: “Putin giustifica le violenze dei suoi, è un depravato”.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Portavoce del Pentagono Kirby ha dichiarato: “Putin giustifica le violenze dei suoi, è un depravato”.



Gli USA continuano a tenere i toni bassi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Portavoce del Pentagono Kirby ha dichiarato: “Putin giustifica le violenze dei suoi, è un depravato”.



Inizio quasi a credere che non bisogna mollare per vedere se indietreggiano, ma un attimo prima di un ipotetica mossa avventata, mollare tutto.

Sono sempre piu convinto, che su 150 milioni di russi, almeno 100 siano dei puri kamikaze, che pur di romperci i coioni (invidia rancorosa) si farebbero tranquillamente nuclearizzare.

Poi certo, un lato di me freme assai per fargliela pagare, mai sopportati i bulli.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

Assange a breve viaggio di sola andata per il braccio della morte USA per aver mostrato al mondo tra le varie realtà anche le azioni degli americani in Iraq, mentre l'inviata di Espresso-Repubblica-La Stampa fa sarcasmo

brava, speso sia già arrivato il bonifico di Elkann con premio di produttività



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Euronews: Il mondo libero da Bruxelles:
> 
> "Colpire le aziende che non si uniformano alle sanzioni sulla Russia"*


Casualmente pochi giorni dopo che la Regione Marche ha autorizzato le fiere calzaturiero in Russia, essendo un fiore all'occhiello che non deve assolutamente sparire. Ma chi se ne frega delle famiglie italiane eh? Ma ammazzate vi voi e chi vi dà ragione


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Portavoce del Pentagono Kirby ha dichiarato: “Putin giustifica le violenze dei suoi, è un depravato”.


Gli Usa continuano tutt'oggi a giustificare le atomiche del 45 in Giappone. Chi fa più schifo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Casualmente pochi giorni dopo che la Regione Marche ha autorizzato le fiere calzaturiero in Russia, essendo un fiore all'occhiello che non deve assolutamente sparire. Ma chi se ne frega delle famiglie italiane eh? Ma ammazzate vi voi e chi vi dà ragione



Se sono intelligenti,da ora in poi faranno una triangolazione con la Cina (la pù conveniente,altrimenti esistono anche altri 10-20-30 paesi) e la mettono nel cù ai soloni di Bruxelles.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Casualmente pochi giorni dopo che la Regione Marche ha autorizzato le fiere calzaturiero in Russia, essendo un fiore all'occhiello che non deve assolutamente sparire. Ma chi se ne frega delle famiglie italiane eh? Ma ammazzate vi voi e chi vi dà ragione



Gli USA - pur di raggiungere il loro scopo- se ne fregano della devastazione dell’Ucraina figurati se pensano alle aziende italiane.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Gli Usa continuano tutt'oggi a giustificare le atomiche del 45 in Giappone. Chi fa più schifo?



Sono della stessa pasta. Si accoppassero tra loro.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

a proposito di Azov, dalle fogne di Mariupol si collegano alla CNN:

*"Non consideriamo la possibilità di arrenderci o le condizioni per una resa, consideriamo solo garanzie per lasciare il territorio dell'acciaieria Azovstal: siamo pronti ad un'estrazione, magari verso un Paese terzo, ma con le nostre armi in pugno

Noi non vediamo nessuno scenario di resa l'unica cosa che vediamo possibile è attraverso la garanzia di leader di Paesi terzi, possibilmente gli Stati Uniti, il Regno Unito, Israele o la Turchia, la garanzia che permetterebbe ad ogni soldato di uscire in sicurezza".*


non hanno ancora capito che di là escono solo con i piedi dritti e stesi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di Azov, dalle fogne di Mariupol si collegano alla CNN:
> 
> *"Non consideriamo la possibilità di arrenderci o le condizioni per una resa, consideriamo solo garanzie per lasciare il territorio dell'acciaieria Azovstal: siamo pronti ad un'estrazione, magari verso un Paese terzo, ma con le nostre armi in pugno
> 
> ...



Richiesta che i russi non accetteranno mai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di Azov, dalle fogne di Mariupol si collegano alla CNN:
> 
> *"Non consideriamo la possibilità di arrenderci o le condizioni per una resa, consideriamo solo garanzie per lasciare il territorio dell'acciaieria Azovstal: siamo pronti ad un'estrazione, magari verso un Paese terzo, ma con le nostre armi in pugno
> 
> ...




Nooo,cucciolini loro,non si arrendono però in caso di una uscita in totale sicurezza grazie ad una estrazione in un paese terzo (per poi ritornare in ugrainah... ) 
Penso di non aver mai assistito ad una guerra del genere.

Tra chi si preoccupa degli spari nei giorni dei negoziati,chi si preoccupa degli spari nei giorni di pasqua,chi si preoccupa delle morti dei civili in guerra,come se solo in questa i civili rimangono coinvolti.
Ora questi cucciolini nazistelli che non si arrendono MA...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se sono intelligenti,da ora in poi faranno una triangolazione con la Cina (la pù conveniente,altrimenti esistono anche altri 10-20-30 paesi) e la mettono nel cù ai soloni di Bruxelles.


A livello calzature il mercato con la Russia é molto molto grosso, vero che con la Cina possono incrementare , ma non dall'oggi al domani, così davvero stanno martellando i maroni ai nostri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi pensa che l'esercito russo sia debole...non sta lottando contro gente improvvisata e militari ucraini, ma contro USA e Regno Unito che sono presenti sul campo non solo nei rifornimenti
> 
> detto dal primo giorno che Zelensky fa il pagliaccio nerd con il culo coperto dagli occidentali, non certo dai suoi
> 
> ...


Si sa dall'inizio della guerra che gli aerei di sorveglianza della NATO stanno operando e passando informazioni agli ucraini.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

fossi in Leatta non mi farei sfuggire le risorse Azzov


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo l'intelligence britannica, Vladimir Putin sta preparando un'importante dichiarazione per il 9 maggio che include la mobilitazione di massa della popolazione russa.*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'intelligence britannica, Vladimir Putin sta preparando un'importante dichiarazione per il 9 maggio che include la mobilitazione di massa della popolazione russa.*



Cioè?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky ha dichiarato di essere pronto ad incontrare Putin


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'intelligence britannica, Vladimir Putin sta preparando un'importante dichiarazione per il 9 maggio che include la mobilitazione di massa della popolazione russa.*


spero per far festa, mica per chiamata alle armi.
Edit: sti quarzi leggete sotto


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo Ben Wallace, ministro della Difesa britannico Putin potrebbe dichiarare che: "la Russia è ora di nuovo in guerra con i nazisti di tutto il mondo e che ha bisogno di una mobilitazione di massa del suo popolo"*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'intelligence britannica, Vladimir Putin sta preparando un'importante dichiarazione per il 9 maggio che include la mobilitazione di massa della popolazione russa.*



Sarà per annunciare la ”vittoria” e chiedere al popolo russo di resistere alle sanzioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero per far festa, mica per chiamata alle armi
> Edit, sti quarzi leggete sotto


Secondo i britannici si tratterà di una vera e propria chiamata alle armi per i russi tra i 18-55 anni.

Spero vivamente di sbaglino...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo i britannici si tratterà di una vera e propria chiamata alle armi per i russi tra i 18-55 anni.
> 
> Spero vivamente di sbaglino...


si ho riportato le parole del ministro, ma mi torna strana sta chiamata, significa anche che hanno utilizzato tutti i loro uomini per il solo Donbass.
Comunque i russi uomini di quella fascia sarebbero 38 milioni


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Il Ministro deglI Esteri russo Lavrov ha dichiarato: "L'Occidente non si aspetti una nostra resa".


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'analista Rodionov del ministero della difesa russo rilascia alcune dichiarazioni che fanno intendere gli obiettivi della federazione Russa:
> 
> "Bisogna solo andare avanti, anche perché la liberazione del Donbass ormai non ci è più sufficiente, ciò è causato anche dagli eventi e dall'ostinazione del regime di Kiev nel procrastinare la resa. Tutta l'Ucraina del sud-est deve rientrare in uno spazio russo, vedremo poi con quali modalità. La parte occidentale va lasciata al suo destino. Non si tratta più solo d'impedire all'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO, ma di creare una nuova nazione che ci protegga dalle manovre occidentali".*


Era un’ipotesi che ho letto sulla rivista limes dedicata a questa guerra. La possibilità di creare un nuovo stato (nuova Russia) dividendo praticamente a metà l’ucraina. Da Odessa al donbas. Secondo me in un modo o nell’altro lo faranno


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha dichiarato di essere pronto ad incontrare Putin


Sempre il solito disco rotto eh


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ben Wallace, ministro della Difesa britannico Putin potrebbe dichiarare che: "la Russia è ora di nuovo in guerra con i nazisti di tutto il mondo e che ha bisogno di una mobilitazione di massa del suo popolo"*


Così fosse, è la fine. Vediamo come reagiscono “i buoni” del mondo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ho riportato le parole del ministro, ma mi torna strana sta chiamata,* significa anche che hanno utilizzato tutti i loro uomini per il solo Donbass.*
> Comunque i russi uomini di quella fascia sarebbero 38 milioni



E' una speranza o lo pensi davvero ? 
Comunque prima di passare ai cittadini,ci sono sempre tra i 2-3 milioni di riservisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Tranquilli, noi contro la legione russa chiamata alle armi schieriamo i Maneskin in perizoma e Paolo Mieli.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, noi contro la legione russa chiamata alle armi schieriamo i Maneskin in perizoma e Paolo Mieli.



Ora dormo sereno


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ben Wallace, ministro della Difesa britannico Putin potrebbe dichiarare che: "la Russia è ora di nuovo in guerra con i nazisti di tutto il mondo e che ha bisogno di una mobilitazione di massa del suo popolo"*


Che problema c’è? Basta non reagire a far conquistare il mondo a Putin, in fondo ha ragione, è stato palesemente provocato


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi pensa che l'esercito russo sia debole


In realtà ad est nelle ultime due settimane gli ukraini le stanno prendendo di brutto, per la tua felicità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non è fantasia!!Il il sistema mondiale sta andando verso il collasso, tutto quel sistema folle che abbiamo adottato per secoli stava andando verso quel famoso burrone.. ma figurati questi invece di rinunciare al potere con la dottrina del consumo delle risorse, preferiscono non dirci niente e vedersela con un reset..chi vince ha sempre ragione giusto?e per risponderti il capitalismo è basato su un consumo infinito di risorse MA la madre terra è un pianeta finito di risorse.. tutto qui.se poi i governanti fanno pure certi giochetti tra di loro la cosa non aiuta e gli effetti si sentono prima..


Be amico, ahimè non esistono altre vie..i grandi cambiamenti avvengono sempre e solo con eventi traumatici.. E del resto noi abbiamo la nostra società che si basa su un modello e faremo di tutto per mantenerlo.. Anche perché sia chiaro a tutti, la "decrescita felice" è una bandierina da webnauti rimbambiti, è una chimera che non esiste, la decrescita se ci sarà sarà sanguinosa e dolorosa condita da lacrime e suicidi di massa.. Qua la gente è impazzita per due mesi di lockdown, dopo 15 giorni c'erano già persone che gridavano che erano in rovina.. A sta gente, noi tutti, vorresti far digerire una decrescita?!
Qua la gente andrebbe nel terrore.. E giustamente perché passare dal benessere all'accontentarsi è terribile..
Decrescita felice come la fai? Significa ristoranti chiusi, attività fallite, stipendi dimezzati se va bene o disoccupazione di massa.. Significa addio alla palestra, viaggi, aperitivi, la moda.. Significa tornare a dare all'adorato cagnolino gli avanzi (se ce ne sono..)

È logico che nessun governo occidentale accetti sta roba.. Solo da noi i Grillini hanno fatto il 32% di voti sbraitando ste minkiate, normale nel paese dei balocchi e di tanti fannulloni che hanno immaginato sta roba tipo "non lavoro e campo di sussidi"
La vita in ogni sua forma sopravvive per competizione, dai batteri più minuscolo alle sequoie alte 100 metri..
Purtroppo è brutto da dirsi ma il nostro modello si basa sul fatto che noi stiamo bene perché tanti disperati stanno peggio di noi, un riequilibrio vuol dire stare come loro, vi va bene?
Ma ricordate una cosa.. Il pareggio non esiste.. Se molliamo noi loro non si accontenterà no ma cercheranno di avere quello che abbiamo noi oggi e metteranno noi al loro posto.. Preferisco morire lottando per quello che abbiamo che lasciare che accada sta roba


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> A livello calzature il mercato con la Russia é molto molto grosso, vero che con la Cina possono incrementare , ma non dall'oggi al domani, così davvero stanno martellando i maroni ai nostri.


Si riferiva al modo per vendere in Russia senza essere beccati usando triangolazioni nei pagamenti..
Ma non è così facile, se ti beccano ti chiudono l'attività oltretutto..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be amico, ahimè non esistono altre vie..i grandi cambiamenti avvengono sempre e solo con eventi traumatici.. E del resto noi abbiamo la nostra società che si basa su un modello e faremo di tutto per mantenerlo.. Anche perché sia chiaro a tutti, la "decrescita felice" è una bandierina da webnauti rimbambiti, è una chimera che non esiste, la decrescita se ci sarà sarà sanguinosa e dolorosa condita da lacrime e suicidi di massa.. Qua la gente è impazzita per due mesi di lockdown, dopo 15 giorni c'erano già persone che gridavano che erano in rovina.. A sta gente, noi tutti, vorresti far digerire una decrescita?!
> Qua la gente andrebbe nel terrore.. E giustamente perché passare dal benessere all'accontentarsi è terribile..
> Decrescita felice come la fai? Significa ristoranti chiusi, attività fallite, stipendi dimezzati se va bene o disoccupazione di massa.. Significa addio alla palestra, viaggi, aperitivi, la moda.. Significa tornare a dare all'adorato cagnolino gli avanzi (se ce ne sono..)
> 
> ...


Io invece prenderei la minoranza che crede o meglio detta legge a discapito della maggioranza della popolazione mondiale e gli darei tante di quelle mazzate, perché sono dagli anni settanta che certe tecnologie potrebbe fare vivere free molte persone se non tutte! ma per loro non andavano bene perché così avrebbe perso il controllo su di noi e come risultato abbiamo distrutto il pianeta, prendendo in giro quelli che avvertivano del disastro in atto cioè il cambiamento climatico, almeno finché è diventato impossibile smentire la verità..


----------



## Swaitak (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' una speranza o lo pensi davvero ?
> Comunque prima di passare ai cittadini,ci sono sempre tra i 2-3 milioni di riservisti.


no era una spiegazione a cui non credo.
Invece mettendomi nei panni di Vladiminchio potrebbe aver senso la chiamata di civili per allestire delle ''pattuglie'' che vigilino e occupino materialemente i territori conquistati, nel frattempo l'esercito continua la guerra in altri fronti.
Immagino che il bambino russo medio ne sappia più di me su come si preme un grilletto


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io invece prenderei la minoranza che crede o meglio detta legge a discapito della maggioranza della popolazione mondiale e gli darei tante di quelle mazzate, perché sono dagli anni settanta che certe tecnologie potrebbe fare vivere free molte persone se non tutte! ma per loro non andavano bene perché così avrebbe perso il controllo su di noi e come risultato abbiamo distrutto il pianeta, prendendo in giro quelli che avvertivano del disastro in atto cioè il cambiamento climatico, almeno finché è diventato impossibile smentire la verità..


Ma quali tecnologie?! Ma dai su..
Un pianeta di 7 miliardi di persone di cui conoscono il benessere circa 3 miliardi di cui comunque metà tirano a campare lavorando come muli.. Gli altri 4 miliardi vivono nella fame.. Questi sono i numeri.. Hai voglia sfamare tutti e farli campare free col solare, il vento o con i progetti mistici di tesla segragati nei cassetti dai rockfeller e dai rotshild..

Questa è come la favola che si raccontano i calvi che avremmo già la tecnologia per avere tutti chiome fluenti ma la cricca dei "Cesare ragazzi" ci fa vivere pelati..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quali tecnologie?! Ma dai su..
> Un pianeta di 7 miliardi di persone di cui conoscono il benessere circa 3 miliardi di cui comunque metà tirano a campare lavorando come muli.. Gli altri 4 miliardi vivono nella fame.. Questi sono i numeri.. Hai voglia sfamare tutti e farli campare free col solare, il vento o con i progetti mistici di tesla segragati nei cassetti dai rockfeller e dai rotshild..
> 
> Questa è come la favola che si raccontano i calvi che avremmo già la tecnologia per avere tutti chiome fluenti ma la cricca dei "Cesare ragazzi" ci fa vivere pelati..


ecco perché nutro scetticismo nell'umanità..
dopo innumerevoli prove sulle continue menzogne si continua spalleggiare questi farabutti e abbracciare il loro scudo " complotto" poi ovviamente ADESSO le nuove forme di energia alternativa dovrà diventare il futuro e ci perculano sostenendo ci vorrà poco !


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ecco perché nutro scetticismo nell'umanità..
> dopo innumerevoli prove sulle continue menzogne si continua spalleggiare questi farabutti e abbracciare il loro scudo " complotto" poi ovviamente ADESSO le nuove forme di energia alternativa dovrà diventare il futuro e ci perculano sostenendo ci vorrà poco !


Lavoro in buona parte con le rinnovabili e la cosiddetta economia circolare, a parte che sono 25 anni che si è iniziato a puntarci e non due giorni, ma semplicemente ci vuole tempo per avere tecnologie efficienti.. Non è che uno sciocca le dita e di colpo abbiamo energia free e illimitata..
Oggi con le energie pulite puoi coprire giusto un 30% del fabbisogno di un paese industrializzato.. A volte sento roba tipo "pannellizziamo tutti gli edifici" mi viene da ridere.. Intanto un capannone industriale anche tutto ricoperto di pannelli non produrrebbe mai i 150-200 o più kw che usa, ma poi vi siete mai chiesti chi li costruirebbe tutti sti pannelli solari? Le materie prime che servono mica sono illimitate e reperibili schioccando le dita.. 
Sono processi lunghi come dismettere dal mercato 10-12 miliardi di veicoli a combustione (li buttiamo dove?).. Senza contare come faremo poi quando tutti saremo con l'elettrico e la rete non sosterrà la domanda di energia con tutti che caricano la macchina.. 

Non inizio nemmeno col capitolo batterie, quando toccherà dismetterle (dato che non sono eterne) ci sarà da piangere.. Ecco perché prima di avere una produzione di massa serve un prodotto davvero efficiente che garantisca di funzionare bene almeno 20 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> no era una spiegazione a cui non credo.
> Invece mettendomi nei panni di Vladiminchio potrebbe aver senso la chiamata di civili per allestire delle ''pattuglie'' che vigilino e occupino materialemente i territori conquistati, nel frattempo l'esercito continua la guerra in altri fronti.
> Immagino che *il bambino russo medio ne sappia più di me su come si preme un grilletto*



Questo poco ma sicuro  
Comunque non credo ci sia bisogno di arruolare i cittadini per pattugliare i territori conquistati.
Questo all'inizio era un problema (infatti conquistavano e perdevano,perdevano e conquistavano) perchè avevano mille fronti aperti in tutta ucraina. Da quando hanno riorganizzato l'esercito succede molto raramente.
Ora bisogna vedere se e quando attaccheranno odessa.
Per me è scontato che lo facciano,a costo di ridurla come mariupol.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lavoro in buona parte con le rinnovabili e la cosiddetta economia circolare, a parte che sono 25 anni che si è iniziato a puntarci e non due giorni, ma semplicemente ci vuole tempo per avere tecnologie efficienti.. Non è che uno sciocca le dita e di colpo abbiamo energia free e illimitata..
> Oggi con le energie pulite puoi coprire giusto un 30% del fabbisogno di un paese industrializzato.. A volte sento roba tipo "pannellizziamo tutti gli edifici" mi viene da ridere.. Intanto un capannone industriale anche tutto ricoperto di pannelli non produrrebbe mai i 150-200 o più kw che usa, ma poi vi siete mai chiesti chi li costruirebbe tutti sti pannelli solari? Le materie prime che servono mica sono illimitate e reperibili schioccando le dita..
> Sono processi lunghi come dismettere dal mercato 10-12 miliardi di veicoli a combustione (li buttiamo dove?).. Senza contare come faremo poi quando tutti saremo con l'elettrico e la rete non sosterrà la domanda di energia con tutti che caricano la macchina..
> 
> Non inizio nemmeno col capitolo batterie, quando toccherà dismetterle (dato che non sono eterne) ci sarà da piangere.. Ecco perché prima di avere una produzione di massa serve un prodotto davvero efficiente che garantisca di funzionare bene almeno 20 anni


Capisco la tua analisi e l'apprezzo ma si basa su ragionamenti su un sistema che c'ha portati alla fine di tutto.. nel mio mondo discorsi su debiti borsa costi ecc.. sarebbero superflui perché vanno in contrasto con equilibrio della madre terra.

Invece noi siamo ancora fermi alla competizione fratricida tra di noi con basi del sistema mondiale in realtà molto futili


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua analisi e l'apprezzo ma si basa su ragionamenti su un sistema che c'ha portati alla fine di tutto.. nel mio mondo discorsi su debiti borsa costi ecc.. sarebbero superflui perché vanno in contrasto con equilibrio della madre terra.



Come detto da @Milanforever26 la gente impazziva gia dopo 10 giorni di bar chiusi.


Io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma l' essere umano medio non glielo spiegherai mai che la Terra non sopporterà questo per sempre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

*Gerasimov (capo di stato maggiore delle Forze armate russe) arrivato in ucraina.*

Non è chiaro se si tratta di una "punizione" ad opera di vladimiro o se il suo arrivo è stato programmato per velocizzare la conquista del dombass.
P.S Gerasimov è uno dei 3 (Putin,Shoigu,Gerasimov) ad avere i codici nucleari.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

*Reuters:*

*"I pagamenti rispettivamente di 564,8 milioni per gli eurobond al 2022 e di 84,4 milioni per quelli al 2042 sono stati inviati all'agente pagatore per Eurobond, ovvero Citibank Londra.
I pagamenti sono stati effettuati dalla Russia nella valuta della rispettiva emissione di eurobond, in dollari statunitensi*
*Pertanto, gli obblighi di servizio di eurobond sovrani sono stati adempiuti in conformita' con le condizioni stabilite dalla documentazione di emissione"*


@Trumpusconi
bandiere a mezz'asta occidentali, cordoglio per la dipartita del caro default


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Gerasimov (capo di stato maggiore delle Forze armate russe) arrivato in ucraina.*
> 
> Non è chiaro se si tratta di una "punizione" ad opera di vladimiro o se il suo arrivo è stato programmato per velocizzare la conquista del dombass.
> P.S Gerasimov è uno dei 3 (Putin,Shoigu,Gerasimov) ad avere i codici nucleari.


Potrebbe significare che è morto Dvornikov


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come detto da @Milanforever26 la gente impazziva gia dopo 10 giorni di bar chiusi.
> 
> 
> Io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma l' essere umano medio non glielo spiegherai mai che la Terra non sopporterà questo per sempre.


Infatti prepariamoci per questo inverno 
perché ci sarà il far west tra di noi..


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Reuters:*
> 
> *"I pagamenti rispettivamente di 564,8 milioni per gli eurobond al 2022 e di 84,4 milioni per quelli al 2042 sono stati inviati all'agente pagatore per Eurobond, ovvero Citibank Londra.
> I pagamenti sono stati effettuati dalla Russia nella valuta della rispettiva emissione di eurobond, in dollari statunitensi*
> ...


Vediamo, vediamo.
Ripeto, di questo passo non sono sostenibili.
Hanno pagato il giorno prima della fine del grace period, sarebbero andati in default tra qualche ora e bisogna vedere se glieli accettano. 
Se a te sembra normale...


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Infatti prepariamoci per questo inverno
> perché ci sarà il far west tra di noi..



La liberazione dal gas russo sarà cara e lenta, nonostante il governo si prepari a spianare la strada agli impianti, tutti legati ancora una volta alle fonti fossili: gas e carbone.
Nella bozza del nuovo decreto energia che dovrebbe arrivare in consiglio dei ministri lunedì deroghe per l’autorizzazione integrata ambientale e spazio per i nuovi rigassificatori: galleggianti e no.* I costi finiranno in bolletta.*

diversificare = inculare imprese e privati cittadini
oltre a razionare i consumi...

prendere qualcosa che costa il 50% in più e necessita di impianti ulteriori perchè ha invaso l'Ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Occhio che la Russia sta rubando centinaia di migliaia di tonnellate di grano all' Ucraina.

Se ci prendono sulla fame, poi non si arrabbino se i kamikaze diventiamo noi..


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

Draghi non vuole difendere la medaglia d'argento
buttare via un sudato secondo posto nella top20 mondiale, in volata abbiamo battuto i cinesi



>


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che la Russia sta rubando centinaia di migliaia di tonnellate di grano all' Ucraina.
> 
> Se ci prendono sulla fame, poi non si arrabbino se i kamikaze diventiamo noi..



Perchè,a chi li devono lasciare ? A noi per misericordia ?
Sai chi era l'altro produttore (forse il 1°) mondiale sul grano ?
La Russia a cui noi stiamo facendo la guerra 

E giustamente ci ritroveremo senza l'uno e l'altro.
Ci beccheremo quello con gli ogm canadese 
(ogm bocciati tra l'altro qualche mese fa proprio dalla ue,spettacolo)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè,a chi li devono lasciare ? A noi per misericordia ?
> Sai chi era l'altro produttore (forse il 1°) mondiale sul grano ?
> La Russia a cui noi stiamo facendo la guerra
> 
> ...



Va bene, ma i tifosi russi non si lamentino se non gli viene steso il tappeto rosso.

Stanno rubando cibo che sanno benissimo fosse destinato a noi.

Legittimo? Certo, è una guerra.

Non facciano le vittime...poi.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che la Russia sta rubando centinaia di migliaia di tonnellate di grano all' Ucraina.
> 
> Se ci prendono sulla fame, poi non si arrabbino se i kamikaze diventiamo noi..


ben detto, non è la libertà che ci interessa ma diventare obesi in lockdown 

i noti filantropi di JP Morgan ci stanno anche avvisando peraltro



>


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ben detto, non è la libertà che ci interessa ma diventare obesi in lockdown
> 
> i noti filantropi di JP Morgan ci stanno anche avvisando peraltro



Se io fossi un ignorante da social ti direi: perché non ti arruoli con i russi e liberi l'occidente?

Grazie a Dio non lo sono.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se io fossi un ignorante da social ti direi: perché non ti arruoli con i russi e liberi l'occidente?
> 
> Grazie a Dio non lo sono.


meno male, poi sai anche che sia reato penale con accusa di terrorismo quindi non lo diresti mai


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ben detto, non è la libertà che ci interessa ma diventare obesi in lockdown
> 
> i noti filantropi di JP Morgan ci stanno anche avvisando peraltro


Forza Stati Uniti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma i tifosi russi non si lamentino se non gli viene steso il tappeto rosso.
> 
> Stanno rubando cibo che sanno benissimo fosse destinato a noi.
> 
> ...



eh,allora non capisco perchè lamentarsi di questo.
Noi ci siamo schierati dalla parte dell'ucraina,fornendo armi e tutto,e pretendiamo anche che la russia,che stiamo continuamente sanzionando,boicottando e rallentandone la guerra,non intacchi i beni a noi destinati ? Mi sembra un pò paradossale  

E il gas,e il grano,e i concimi,e i metalli,tutte cose che potevano sfiorarci solamente di striscio se solo non avessimo deciso di entrare in guerra per zelensky.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> eh,allora non capisco perchè lamentarsi di questo.
> Noi ci siamo schierati dalla parte dell'ucraina,fornendo armi e tutto,e pretendiamo anche che la russia,che stiamo continuamente sanzionando,boicottando e rallentandone la guerra,non intacchi i beni a noi destinati ? Mi sembra un pò paradossale
> 
> E il gas,e il grano,e i concimi,e i metalli,tutte cose che potevano sfiorarci solamente di striscio se solo non avessimo deciso di entrare in guerra per zelensky.


esattamente..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua analisi e l'apprezzo ma si basa su ragionamenti su un sistema che c'ha portati alla fine di tutto.. nel mio mondo discorsi su debiti borsa costi ecc.. sarebbero superflui perché vanno in contrasto con equilibrio della madre terra.
> 
> Invece noi siamo ancora fermi alla competizione fratricida tra di noi con basi del sistema mondiale in realtà molto futili


ma è una interpretazione del mondo che non tiene conto di un aspetto che piaccia o no esiste, e cioè la competizione. Non si puo togliere la competizione dall'equazione solo perche non ci piace, tu sei in competizione in molte cose, pure in amore sei in competizione, se ti piace una ragazza o la conquisti tu o la conquista qualche altro.
Poi pure la definizione madre terra non ha senso, la terra non è un essere senziente che alle volte si comporta da madre benevola e alle volte da matrigna.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio che la Russia sta rubando centinaia di migliaia di tonnellate di grano all' Ucraina.
> 
> Se ci prendono sulla fame, poi non si arrabbino se i kamikaze diventiamo noi..


Il grano è gia per la maggior parte cinese sia per terreni di proprietà che per contratti di acquisto e affitto a lunghissima scadenza
Sorvoliamo sullo stato di arretratezza della zona rurale ucraina altro che il buon zalone


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma è una interpretazione del mondo che non tiene conto di un aspetto che piaccia o no esiste, e cioè la competizione. Non si puo togliere la competizione dall'equazione solo perche non ci piace, tu sei in competizione in molte cose, pure in amore sei in competizione, se ti piace una ragazza o la conquisti tu o la conquista qualche altro.
> *Poi pure la definizione madre terra non ha senso, la terra non è un essere senziente che alle volte si comporta da madre benevola e alle volte da matrigna.*


Senziente ? guarda che io lo interpreto così..
cioè che è quella che permette che ci sia vita in tutta la terra eh e credo che sia innegabile


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Senziente ? guarda che io lo interpreto così..
> cioè che è quella che permette che ci sia vita in tutta la terra eh e credo che sia innegabile


che tu la interpreti cosi, tua visione personale del mondo rispettabile per carita, ma la terra non è un essere vivente che si preoccupa degli esseri umani, la terra continuera ad esistere per molto tempo anche dopo la scomparsa dell'essere umano cosi come ha fatto dopo la scomparsa dei dinosauri. Non siamo le creature elette della terra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

*@Ringhio8, questi toni non sono accettati.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua analisi e l'apprezzo ma si basa su ragionamenti su un sistema che c'ha portati alla fine di tutto.. nel mio mondo discorsi su debiti borsa costi ecc.. sarebbero superflui perché vanno in contrasto con equilibrio della madre terra.
> 
> Invece noi siamo ancora fermi alla competizione fratricida tra di noi con basi del sistema mondiale in realtà molto futili


Se vogliamo vivere in simbiosi con madre natura e essere sostenibili allora aboliamo in primis la sanità e torniamo a fare 3 figli x coppia
Aspettativa di vita che torna a un ragionevole livello tra i 55 e i 60 anni e società forte e giovane

Il nostro mondo è tutto in contrasto con le leggi di madre natura, perché siamo l'unica specie che è in grado di modificare l'ambiente invece di doversi solo adattare


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se io fossi un ignorante da social ti direi: perché non ti arruoli con i russi e liberi l'occidente?
> 
> Grazie a Dio non lo sono.


Io non difendo Putin, come penso nessuno qui dentro, ma penso sia chiaro a tutti che gli USA abbiano ignorato qualsiasi tipo di dialogo con la Russia e, a parole, favorito lo scontro anziché la diplomazia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come detto da @Milanforever26 la gente impazziva gia dopo 10 giorni di bar chiusi.
> 
> 
> Io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma l' essere umano medio non glielo spiegherai mai che la Terra non sopporterà questo per sempre.


Amico mio fidati che non lo spieghi praticamente a nessuno..
Lo sappiamo sia io che te che così non durerà per sempre ma chi è che da domani vuole cambiare stile di vita?

Guarda tutti i giovani babbei del Friday for future, a fare gli ambientalisti loro che sono la generazione più consumista della storia.. Loro che vogliono il green e poi vivranno attaccati al pc sognando i miliardi fasulli fatti con la blockchain dove per minare cryptoporcheria si consuma più corrente che per far muovere gli stabilimenti industriali e l'economia reale


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non difendo Putin, come penso nessuno qui dentro, ma penso sia chiaro a tutti che gli USA abbiano ignorato qualsiasi tipo di dialogo con la Russia e, a parole, favorito lo scontro anziché la diplomazia.



Sicuramente.

Ma bada bene questa guerra è una guerra d' invasione, roba del secolo scorso.

Non sono bombardamenti (a volte gratuiti) fatti in passato da altri senza ambizione di conquista.

La Russia vuole tenersi per sempre mezza Ucraina.

E poi? 
Lo dici tu stesso, probelma fra Usa e Russia (anche se è la solita visione semplicistica secondo me), e radi al suolo l' Ucraina???

Che poi, dai dillo sincero, chi mai voleva invadere/distruggere/laqualuque la Russia?

Il problema PRINCIPALE, ripeto, principale e non l'unico, sono solo loro stessi.

Non so che cosa gli frulli in testa, se solo paranoia o ignoranza, ma sono certo che se avessero voluto sarebbero perfettamente integrati con glj occidentali.

Per me, in Russia, è la classe politica a non volere i propri cittadini liberi e nel benessere diffuso.
Sbaglierò... ma la vedo cosi.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> *Ma bada bene questa guerra è una guerra d' invasione, roba del secolo scorso.*
> 
> ...


L'invasione e tutto quello che sta succedendo è inaccettabile, e ci mancherebbe. Però la strategia dell'invasione, a parti invertite, siamo sicuri che gli USA non l'avrebbero adottata? Ricordiamo, che durante la crisi dei missili a Cuba, prima del dietrofront dei cubani, Einsenhower consigliò a Kennedy di invadere Cuba. La stessa cosa che ha fatto Putin, proprio perché le sue richieste di non adesione alla NATO sono state del tutto ignorate con Zelensky e il segretario di stato Blinken che continuavano a parlarne come nulla fosse.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'invasione e tutto quello che sta succedendo è inaccettabile, e ci mancherebbe. Però la strategia dell'invasione, a parti invertite, siamo sicuri che gli USA non l'avrebbero adottata? Ricordiamo, che durante la crisi dei missili a Cuba, prima del dietrofront dei cubani, Einsenhower consigliò a Kennedy di invadere Cuba. La stessa cosa che ha fatto Putin, proprio perché le sue richieste di non adesione alla NATO sono state del tutto ignorate con Zelensky e il segretario di stato Blinken che continuavano a parlarne come nulla fosse.



Ma l' Ucraina non c era nemmeno l'ombra che sarebbe stata accettata dalla Nato.

O almeno, non c erano nemmeno tutti questi elementi tali da necessitare di un casino simile.

Che poi era la Nato, che poi era il Donbass, che poi era la Crimea, che poi erano i Nazisti.

Dai, dicono un sacco di balle.

Se aggiungono ancora un paio di cause fanno prima a dire "volevamo la guerra"

Tra un pò sono ai confini Moldavi.

Lavrov nomina Cina e India, quindi autorizzato a farlo.

E quante evidenze servono?


----------

